# ARGC



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I am hoping to start treatment at the ARGC and had my first consultation with Dr Amin (I think his surname is something like Garcier?).  He was never nice and has since contacted via telephone re a number of problems I have i.e high E2 which we now realise is due to a cyst and other questions re taking DHEA etc.

I don't have another RE to compare with as prior to ARGC as I was at NHS and most of my contact was with the nurses.  

Has anyone had any experience with this particular consultant and should I stick to the same one.  

Your advice would be much appreciated.

Best regards


Janeymay


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

HI I to had my consolation this week and i am so desperate i think any one that will help is wonderfull BUT my Husband did not like there attitude at all .

Most of the ARGC girls seem to be on the icsi page 

wish you good luck, I'm hoping to start in sept so let me know how your getting on 

have a nice weekend 
Nicola


----------



## melaum (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Janeymay and Nicola
I,ve only just started monitoring at ARGC so dont know the consultant but must admit I feel a bit like nicola's husband. However it could just be me and the fact that the beginning is a confusing time for everyone. However I have read somewhere on this site that although it may not be the most sympathetic clinic, mr T oversee's everything and he is meant to be very good and their stats are the highest so they must be quite good. Dont know if you see the same doctor every time though- maybe one of the more experienced ARGC girls will know. Nicloa- like you I am also panicking about money although I,m really trying not too- my dp has been told that he may need icsi but we wont know for definite untill the day of EC?, so were just gonna  have to find another grand just in case! I,ll let him know that alot of men at ARGC have icsi- it,ll make him feel better  
Good luck to both of you and thanks nicola for your reply to my question-i,m about to look at that report
sending positive thoughts to you both    
love mel


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I've been thinking about going to the ARGC because of their high success rates but mostly because they seem to carry out further investigations re immune issues.  However, I've read lots and lots of comments like yours and I am expecting one of the downsides to be the fact that they are actually far too successful and busy to be able to give everyone the time and personal attention they need.  Still I am prepared to accept that if they can get me pregnant.  Still there will be times that I miss my current clinic where everyone knows me by name and where I can make an appointment to suit me rather than just be told to come alone join the queue.

What I don't understand is why so many do ICSI at the aRGC.  Could this be the reason why their stats are so good?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi SAM Mel & janymay

I have been led awake wondering if I can cope with the ARGC but its like once you have started you feel you have to go on ,

I am too worried about the icsi thing as  its another £1000 and Guy my DH has been told buy one nurse " oh Mr Parsons this is good we seem to have some super sperm" same at another clinic and he has a 7 year old son , and when i went to my follow up appointment at Guys and St Thomas, the doc looked at my notes and said when looking at Guys results Oh so theres no problem there then.      this  made me very angry Kick me while I'm down why don't you.

So to our suprise at out £200 chat at ARGC we were told we may need ICSI but would decide on the day 

Don't get me wrong I would gladly pay £10,000 if i got to be a mummy  but I wont to spend my money  in all the right places like  that money could pay for the acupuntcher or just some thing to help along side all the other stuff.

Sorry girls i have that Monday morning feeling about my TX my brothers partner is about to have my parents first grandchild and I have AF pains .

But this time next week we will be on our holiday so life's not all bad.

good luck to us all 

nicola


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

I wonder of i can ask those of you who have had your inital consultations at the argc what the next step is. i have my appt in a couple of weeks and want to know what happens after can we start tx immediately? do they do tests first? do they used the long protocol as standard? sorry for all the questions i hope someone can help.

Sorry to the girls who have had horrid experinces there. unfortunately i have heard this alot too, but it doesnt seem to stop any of us going there. i think the lister is sposed to be just as good with immune issues and have heard some really good things about them.

Lucy


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi All

Just to let you know that once you have your first appointment at ARGC your in, they will start you straight away, they may however want to carryout a monitring cycle first.  The reason they suggest ICSI is that the womans eggs might not be A1, i.e the outer shell may be tough etc.  I would recommend you have everything they suggest, ie. immune studies and hysterscomy.  If you have a failed IVF you will only kick yourself if you didn't do them.  It is expensive however, my next treatment will probably be £ 10,000 that is if I have immune problems, believe me I cannot afford this, but their stats one in two getting a positive isvery good.  You have to have ablood test everday while stimming, which is a pain but they ring you everyday once the tests are back and change your drugs accordingly.  

Hope this helps.

Sam x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dear janeymay 

I was told short protcol as well my friend had her second ivf on short and has twin girls now so im positive about the short protcol. i also have high FSH. I would love to keep up with how your monertering get on .
I am going to see my gp tomorrow as the admin at ARGC said they may pay for the drugs and i wont to see how many of the blood tests i can get done with them so i dont have to pay £30 a time at the clinic.  I had a free IVF so im not holding out much hope for any help with the cost of drugs but you never know unless you try.


Are yoxin london or do you have to travel

I also feel i waisted time and stress levels doing silly IUIs and i started them 2 years ago so i feel i am no further on as well..

    life sucks I am only 5 weeks in to my BFN and still have good and bad days god knows what i will be like the next time.

lets hope tuesday brings a smile

nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ladies,

It seems we all have similar thoughts.  I am worried about the ICSI thing.  Nicola - it may just be that they warn you in advance "just in case".  I have done IVF at 2 other clinics and neither even mentioned ICSI so I don't think I would be happy if they wanted to do this.  I didn't realise though that ICSI was beneficial egg wise - I thought it was just for people who had a problem with sperm.

Does anyone know how much an IVF costs at the ARGC?

sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dear SAM

how long is a peace of string.... IVF £2500 scan £110  little chat first appointment £ 200  immune stuff £780. 

shall i go on 

but once you have started you may as well finish as one ARGC girls said to me its like having a porcha in the garage  and not being able to afford the tax or petrol to drive it 

Its all or nothing ond once your on the merry go round you cant get off.

But I do have faith in them.

JM i have sent you pm thank you 4 yours

NICO


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

NICO - Thanks for that, it was very helpful.  And I know exactly what you mean about getting on the merry go round and not being able to get off.  I have already done 5 IVFs at two different clinics and I know how the bills keep on coming.  You have to think a lot further than the initial £2500 basic IVF cost.  It is scary.  But the costs don't seem any higher than my current clinic.  I recently had a follow-up consultation (5 mins) and scan (5 mins) after my miscarriage.  Having been a patient for nearly 2 years and paid all that money out for the IVFs plus an operation, I thought it pretty disgusting that I was charged £375 for 10 mins of the consultants time, especially as nothing new was discussed at the consultation.

Three question - re the £2500 for the IVF.  Does this include all scans and blood tests needed during the cycle?  And re EC.  Is this done under sedation or GA?  And does it take place in Wimpole Street?  And the immune testing - ws that £780 for all the blood tests?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dear sam

yes it includs all scans not sure about blood tests and yes to ec and et £300 for bastocyst i think

£780 is all the test for the killercell ect i thing they send your blood to USA

you should just call and they will send you out a cost list
drugs can be bought any where you like .

its all so much money but worth it if it workd you must feel devistated with 5 bfn

I have been to My gp today and they will do my blood profile forthe first part of my IVF at atrg so thats £90 saved, but i had to pay £25 for my notes to be sent across in one hand and out the other.


nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nicola,

Thanks Nicola. I just want to know what I am letting myself in for. Yes I was devasted by the 5 failures but somehow or other I can't give up yet. Besides after the 5 failures I fell pregnant naturally and miscarried. So at least I know that I can get pregnant. I think I just need some help.

What is your blood profile that your GP has agreed to pay for? When are you cycling again?

Sam[br]: 8/08/06, 19:27PS Is your email notification back on yet? Mine isn't.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

blood is all the hormones i have hi FHS ect they were fine a year ago and now hi but they my have just been hi the month i had TX .

Go on and give the ARGC a call i think they will do all they can to get you what you want. you have gone this far you may as well do it,

Are you in london

my email thing is back on post on the support bit they will expalin im sure.

nico[br]: 8/08/06, 19:39         

to Janeymay

love all your FF

lets keep this post going as i get very confused with the argc girls on the icsi page there are too many of them.

Nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Yes I certainly agree re keeping this post going. I think we need several ARGC threads as there are so many patients and potentials.

I have got an appointment for September at the ARGC.  I don't live in London (in Herts) and the travel side of things is my biggest worry.  When I did my first fresh IVF I didn't have any bloods done at all the whole cycle (just a scan every other day) despite the fact that they made me freeze all my embryos because of the risk of OHSS.  For my 2nd fresh I changed clinics they did measure my oestrogen levels once but still just a scan every 2-3 days. So it is amazing to read that you possibly may have to have 3 appointments at the ARGC in one day!  It is great that they monitor you so closely, I am just wondering how I will manage it though.

When do you start treatment?

Sam


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Sorry to butt in, but I'd like to join you girls if I can - like you, I find the sheer number of girls on the ICSI thread a bit daunting, plus it sounds like I may have similar issues to Sam (PCOS, insulin resistance, Factor V Leiden (and so sticky blood and several very early losses). I've had my initial apt with the ARGC and then had immune tests at Nottingham (long story) and it turns out I have several immune issues. Am hoping to cycle there in Autumn/Winter, but may have to delay because I need to get a boob lump and a mole checked out (falling to bits!).

A friend with 5 previous IVF failures just got a BFP at the ARGC and speaks very highly of them, but said that it can seem like chaos at times. I live in Scotland, so will have to move down to London for about a month I reckon. That and the costs involved are quite scary, but I reckon this is probably my last go before I give up/ try adoption/surrogacy so I want to give it my best shot.

Good luck to you all!
Cheers,
Jan


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Jan,

I recognise your user name and so have a feeling we may have chatted before.  Yes it sounds as though we have a very similar diagnosis.  This is definitely going to be our last IVF (said that last time but this time it has to be true as we are skint). The problem is after each of my IVFs they seem to find something else wrong with me and therefore a new diagnosis and this brings me new hope so we have to try again.  I have done 5 IVFs but they found scarring in my uterus after the first 2 so they definitely didn't have any chance of working.  I had the scarring removed and did one fresh and 2 FETS.  We all expected these to work (with good embryos) but they didn't and so I was sent for the immune testing and they come up with an abnormal TEG and borderline anti-phosphiloid antibodies.  In the 2WW of my last two FETs and during my shortlived pregnancy I got a mild sore throat along with shivery type sensation which I read can be a sign of immune problems.  This is why I have decided my final IVF should be at the ARGC as I know they will do the full tests.

I do think it is quite hard to join a well established thread which has so many members, remembering who is who can be a nightmare.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

HI JAN 

Welcome  

nicola


----------



## Band (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello
Can i join this wee ARGC group.  I have been there since April.  Monthly cycle scan done, immunology tests done, TNF alpha cells high.  Humira taken and results have come back good. So start on next cycle for IVF early Sept.  Next is hysteroscopy and Zita west detox with her supplements and diet plan.  Feeling like a farmed battery chicken.  Fourth attempt at IVF.  Three previous attempts two years ago at Lister Hospital one NHS at crappy Kings College London.  Scared about starting with ARGC having three weeks off work as annual leave and hoping for the best.  Its a long shot but four times never thought I would be in this position.  Four bloody times.  This time round me and DH are just going for it worry about the money later. Money is an issue but I am past worrying.


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you too! I have been wanting to post to ARGC ladies but worried that I might choose the wrong thread or it might not get noticed as there as so many posting! I have had two failed IVF's last one in June. High FSH and poor responder so next time clinic have agreed to let me go again but using ICSI. I am in such a dilemma. I have been told that my clinic may be able to fit me in around October which was sooner than I expected. DH and I are really want to go to the ARGC because they do more tests then my clinic did. In fact my clinic did not do any tests other than FSH. I live in Leeds so to the lady in Scotland I understand what worries you have especially when they do daily testing. That said I haven't sent my application form in yet. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get an appointment? I was told by receptionist that it could be 14-16 wks. Is it really that long?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi to the new girls 

just 2 answer  a few of what i know , as for the waiting list Its a private clinic and i don't think they have a waiting list its bedlam when you are there I sent of my £50 deposit on a sat morning and on the Tuesday they were on the phone offering me an appointment in 3 days.
maybe i was just  lucky . they did take over a week to send me the paper work  the first time round but the paper work is simple and i was pleased not to see a glossy  welcome pack but a simple photocopy of  price list .

I to have high FHS levels and they do like to do all the test some of which you can get done at your GP.

whoops I'm at work (reception in our own salon and i better get on and do something ) DH is my boss  never work with children dogs and husbands 

but welcome and lets keep it simple and not loose each other 


Nicola XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls can i join in, have just received my ARGC form to fill out, just reading your post nicola i really expected to wait 4 months for app, how long did you have to wait for initial consultation? do they monitor a cycle before you start ? 
SILVER6 I live in scotland and worried to about how long i will have to spend down there, but we have no one here that does the immune checks. Bit nervous about the ARGC know its the highest success rates but i keep reading negative posts about how unorganised they are. pampi x x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Wondertwo - the waiting list is 3-4 months but it is very very likely that if you are able to accept an appointment at short notice then you will get one much earlier than that.  I think because of the long waiting list so many people put there names down (and pay the £50) but by the time there appointment comes through have either changed their minds or don't need it any more.  So you don't necessarily have to wait that length of time.  Just make sure you say on your application form that you are willing to accept a cancellation.  I was offerered a cancellation without a few days of sending my application form in but had to say no so am now waiting for my appointment next month.  I agree re the ARGC doing more tests than anywhere else.  I think that is why most of us are here and it is reassuring to see so many ladies (like me) with repeated failures elsewhere and yet the ARGC still manage to have the best success rates in the country.

Band - that is tough your having to use 3 weeks annual leave. Can't you get your doctor to write you off sick or would that cause more problems.  It totally agree re the financial side of things.  I've been worrying and worrying about what I am getting myself into financial by joining a new clinic who like to do so many tests.  But we've made that step now and if they recommend a certain test then I don't feel I can say no.  So like you we'll just have to worry about it later.

Pampi - Hi.  Another person with lots of travel to do.

Nicola / Jan /everyone else - Hi.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good eve to you all 

I'm still at work as late client in salon and no one to set alarm , I feel i don't have much to offer as I am away for 3 weeks and have to wait for AF in september for monitoring cycle.

we are opening a new salon in september and a small nice things gift shop in queens park its kind of my baby to keep me going  with something to do but i feel i have to much to do I have employed a manager to off load all stuff so i can just wonder round trade show picking out nice things .

But with the grueling day to day blood and scans at the ARGC I feel i have taken a lot on. and may be I should wait  till after Xmas but as Guy (DH) says there will alway be some thing to stress one out we live in London and own a bussines with 8 staff life is life 

what do you all do

lots of love nicola


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi there, I hope you don't mind me posting on your thread.  I've just finished my second cycle at the ARGC and thought I might be able to help with some of your questions. 

Nicola, I don't know if you remember me I replied to a question you posted back in March I think re: Guys hospital.  I see you've moved to the ARGC too - I just wanted to say Hi and wish you all the best.  

Pampi, the ARGC can appear chaotic sometimes - and I have to admit I did find it quite stressful when I cycled with them the first time in March... but behind it all they are very organised, just very busy!  When you're stimming they ring every day with your instructions - and they can ring as late as 7pm.. I used to panic that they'd forgotten me.... but they never did!

I think the waiting time for an appointment at the ARGC is officially 3-4 months - but they seem to have employed a few more Doctors in last few months so I believe that a lot of people are being seen sooner... so hopefully you'll all be lucky and get earlier appointments!  I had my appointment last November and had to wait the full 14 weeks...!

Sam, the cost for IVF at the ARGC includes scans while cycling but doesn't include any blood tests.  Once you get to the stims stage you have to go in every day for blood tests (depending on what needs checking these cost between £30 and £90 - usually £90) and once you get close to EC you often need to go in for a second blood test in the afternoon sometimes followed by a scan.  On one day this cycle I had a blood test at 7.30 am followed by a scan at 8.30, I was then called in for another blood test at 2.30pm followed by another scan at 4.00pm!! 

Hi to everyone

Dolly x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you dolly ,i do remember you,

did you have all the other tests the first time at argc? immune stuff ,I am going for the lot, get it over with first time so i can blame it on nothing.

I wish you all the luck let us know how you get on this time , you must have faith in the argc, but looking at your profile I'm amazed you have faith in any thing.

thank you for your post and God bless you.

Nicola


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Nicola, I did have the immune tests done when i first went to the ARGC - I actually don't understand much about it .... but they found I did have immune issues and had to have humira injections before I started and also have to have IVIGs and steroids (not doing much for the waistline as I am eating everything in sight!!!!). 









I do have faith in the ARGC, but I also had in Guys... I think if you don't have faith in your clinic then you need to find somewhere that you do believe in and it was only when Guys felt that they had done everything they could for us that we decided to move on. It is difficult to imagine that after all our negatives and pregnancy losses it will ever work for us... but miracles do happen....so you never know! And if in the end it doesn't work I will know at least that we tried everything.

Have a good day..
DDx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dear janeymay

WOW £300 a week on accommodation its a bit much on top of every thing 

I do have a five bedroom house but Guy may go mad with lots of mad hormonal girls about the house   

may be i should go in to the bed and breakfast bussines to fund my blood tests    not a bad idear I'm only a bus ride to ARGC ......

hope you all have a good weekend I got AF today right at the start of my holiday GREAT, I'm just going to have my hair done (one perk of a hair dresser  DH) Not that he is doing it far to book out for his wife.

my last day of work today yippy 3 week off.

Nicola


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Nicola, enjoy your holiday... are you doing anything nice? How did you get on with your GP? Did they agree to fund the drugs? Did you say your salon was in Nottinghill? I love that part of London - my brother manages a shop on Westbourne Grove so I used to nip along and see him if I had time in between blood tests and scans.

Janey, I got chatting briefly to someone who had come up from Cardiff with their mum while I was waiting a couple of weeks ago (I'd been there for hours!)... was that you? I'm afraid I can't help with information on accommodation - but I'll keep my eye out for you. I know that you can get Aparthotels that work out quite reasonable per week. Good luck with your scan on Monday.

I've been so lazy this week...







my boss is away so I took the time off and really haven't done anything .. which is not like me I usually flit around like a busy bee!! One thing's for sure if it doesn't work I'll have get down the gym with a vengeance... the steroids are making me so hungry ALL THE TIME....! I seem to just eat my way through the day!

love to all
Dolly


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Dolly, thanks for answering all those questions.  Good luck with your cycle.

I can't believe that we will have to pay for blood tests at maybe £90 a day in addition.  I also can't quite believe that they will want to do all that monitoring.  It is going to be really hard for me.  Are they more understanding to people who have a way to travel??  I live in Herts and it will be about an hour and half to get from home to the ARGC. So it is a bit too much of a journey to go home and then come back but the thought of having to spend a day hanging around London is too much.  That's hardly going to ease the stress of cycle is it. Sometimes I think I can't do this - it is so simple at my clinic.  My last cycle consisted of just 3 scans (I stimm quickly) and this were arranged at times to suit me.  But then I think I have to go to the ARGC because they are the only ones that will test me properly first.   Also why can't they do the blood tests and scans at the same time so saving two visits??  Are you ever given any say in the times?  In my previous cycles they have always been worried about my oestrogen levels so they are bound to need me for loads of tests.

It is a shame we couldn't all cycle together and share an apartment to hang out in!

Nicola, that great your dh is a hairdresser.  My niece is a trainee at the moment and she is already proving useful but it will not be the same as living with someone who is able to give you a quick blow dry just when you need one.  Still must be a bit awkward if you ever don't like your hair cut!  I used to work as an administrator but I gave up work when I did my last fresh cycle (couldn't stand the stress of lying about where I was going all the time).  But from next month I am going to childmind for a friend.  It will earn me some extra money and keep me busy and my friend understands all that I am going through so will be fine about me disappearing off here and there for appointments.

Glad this thread is keeping going.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi dolly 

our shop is on westbourne grove 243, what is your brothers shop?? small world we will have to have coffe when you come to notting hill.

we are off to France ill de re a small iland we will take the bikes and 10 days in swish hotel and 1 week on camp site (with dishwasher and little cottage )  but first we are also in air stream caravan in east Sussex for a few days with some friends who also have 2 Gypsy caravans its a lille peace of paridise near campa sands .

GP will not fund drugs as Guy has a child (no fair) but thats what our council says if he did not have Jacob-jude age 7  who i love and would not be with out I would get 2 funded IVFs but life is life.

pip pip for now 
nicola


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Sam, I think they pretty much expect you to fit into their way of doing things.... the most annoying thing is that they don't give you a specific appointment for scans, everyone is told to come in at the same time (usually first thing in the morning after the blood test which they like you to have before 8.00am!) and then once the consultant is ready (you can wait a LONG time!) they call out all your names and send you upstairs with your file.  You tend to be seen in the order that your name is called - and I always seem to end up at the end of the list!!  The longest I waited this time was just over 2 hours... most of that was for my scan and then I had to hang around to see the nurse to pick up some drugs.  If you go in for a second scan in the afternoon it usually follows a 2.30pm blood test - so they usually ask you to come in for a scan around 4.00pm so that they have your blood test results. 

Nicola, the shop he manages is called Brissi (not sure what number Westbourne Grove), but they recently opened a shop on the Kings Road so he is there most of the time at the moment.  My brother just rang and asked if your salon is next to the Kiosk?  I'll PM if I'm down that way in the future and we'll have a coffee at Nicole Farhi!!!  Have a lovely holiday.. sounds fantastic.  Boo - re: not getting funding.. you're right it's not fair....

Love
Dx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

smaller and smaller

Yes we own the kiosk I think i know who your brother is is he blonde and smokes too much ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Nicola, small, small world.... yes that's him!!!  Although he does tell me he is giving up smoking!!!!  We definitely need to have that coffee when you get back from your hols!!!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

You know if you marry a plumber your tap will always drip , well try and get a blow dry off my husband at home your having a laugh, any way i have short short white hair very low maintenance girl.[br]: 11/08/06, 18:32good morning

its raining in london and cold, i have a hang over and i have to pack for france, did you all give up drinking compleatly while on IVF I did have a few glasses of wine, but im going to stop on 1st sept dh says he will too     I'm also a bit bigger than i normaly am but I keep thinking ill be pregnant soon so i will wait till after the baby, its just a mental block i have about doing any thing about it .

Guy thought my idear of bed and breakfast was a good one so if any one is really stuck i have a top floor with 2 bedrooms and bathroom, it would help towards my tx and i would not charge £300 pw    

dolly are you in london? and when is your test day    

off for a coffee (should i give that up 2) and pack pack pack


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning Girls.. you're right... not a very summery day here in London.

Nicola, yes I am in London - but am off to my in-laws this afternoon in Bromley.  Test day is next Saturday... so only 1 more week to go.  When are you off to France?  I wouldn't worry about being a bit heavier than normal.. I am too ... I think when you go through IVF you should concentrate on being as healthy as you can (without being too anal!).  I didn't give up alchohol altogether - but then I don't drink very often anyway.  But i do tend not to drink while actually cycling.  But I did give up caffiene.  Have a lovely holiday.

Have a nice weekend everyone...

Dx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

I'm going camping tomorrow morning east Sussex in the rain roll on Thursday and sunny France.

i will miss you all good luck to dolly who will be pregnant by the time i get back crossing every thing for you.


SAM and janeymay hope to may be meet up in London in september 

silver6 and band pampi and wondertwo, keep the thread going Ill have a lot to catch up on when i get back .

and for any one I have missed just tag your name on 

     

Nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nicola - have a great great holiday.  I know exactly what you mean about putting off loosing a few pounds because you think you'll be pregnant soon so no point - I think exactly the same thing.  It is just an excuse in my case really.

Dolly - good luck.  One more question, I guess that the period of intense monitoring can't last more than one week does it?

Everyone else - hi, keep in touch, lets keep this thread going.  I'm getting scared about how I'll ever manage all those appointments.  I mean what do you do to keep yourself occupied all day long in London.  Is anyone else in the same position as me - I live near enough to travel in daily but too far to go home between appointments.  I can't imagine nursing a coffee in starbucks all day long.

Sam


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry for barging in.
I need some info on ARGC but their website is closed. 
Basically, how long is the waiting list? How can I have my treatment there? Do I need a referral? (I live in East Anglia). How much does a standart ICSI cost?
And in general how shall I go about it? Please respond to my questions, although banal and basic, but I really need to take a decision asap.
Thank you very much!
Lots of love,
Teoroy.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Teoroy,

I haven't even had my initial consultation yet so I am probably not the best person to answer your questions but I can tell you what I know so far.  You don't need a referral to the ARGC.  I just phoned up and they sent me a registration form which I filled in (you have to send a £50 deposit too).  I was told the waiting list was 3-4 months but mine came through sooner than this and in any case most people seem to be offered a cancellaton if they want an appointment sooner.  For some reason there web site has been down for ages so I would just give them a ring.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hello tearoy

read through most of this thread and you may get some things answered

SAM  most of the time one would find lots to do in London like shopping and more shopping but we are all so broke we cant even do that you could go to all the art museums. most are free thease days Ill come and meet you on a monday or tues as i dont work or you could come here for lunch im not to far from ARGC.

see ya later


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

That would be great Nicola.  Just having a friendly face to chat to would so help time to fly.  Don't get me wrong I love shopping but like you said I haven't the money and even if I did when I cycling I don't think I could get too excited by it.  If I had some company it would be easy for me to spend the day in London but I'll probably be by myself so that makes it harder.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam 


you could come and get your hair done (i'll give you a goo 25% discount)

when is your first appointment?  how do u get up to london train or car 

ill be back on in the morning and we are taking a lap top with us so i wil be back .....  

lots of love


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there, what a wet day it's been in London today..!!

Teoroy, I didn't need a referral to start at the ARGC - filled in the forms and waited for an appointment. I think the official waiting time is up to 4 months for your consultation - but you can be lucky and get one quicker (I wasn't one of the lucky ones!!!).

It is difficult to cost up treatment at the ARGC as it depends on what they recommend and also what drug dose you're on. But here's some of their prices:

Consultation: £150 (£200 with semen analysis)
Ultrasound scan: £110
IVF: £2500*
IVF + ICSI: £3500*
Assisted Hatching: £250
Hysteroscopy: £1160
* these include ultrasound scans, theatre charges, anaesthetic. Drugs and blood tests are extra.
The daily blood tests you have to have while cycling cost from £30 to £90 (usually £90) depending on what they're testing for and sometimes you have to have 2 a day.

Before you start treatment they like you to do a monitoring cycle where they check your bloods at certain times of your cycle and have a scan before and after ovulation. I also had to have a hysteroscopy (I think Mr T recommends this for a lot of people).

Hope this helps...
Dx[br]: 13/08/06, 20:52Hi Sam, the intense monitoring was basically the 3 days before you trigger. Just to give you an idea here is roughly when I had to go in and for what on my last (short protocol) cycle:

*Day 1:* 7.30am blood test
*Day 2:* Scan at 10.00 am- started stims (ended up waiting around for over 2 1/2 hours!)
*Days 3, 4, 5, 6*: 7.30am blood tests
*Day 7:* 7.30am blood test and scan at 8.00 am - started taking cetrotide
*Day 8:* 7.30am blood test
*Day 9*: 8.30am blood test (Saturday - expect long queues!) and was called into the clinic in the afternoon to take 6 x my normal dose of cetrotide
*Day 10:* 9.00am blood test (Sunday - expect long queues)
*Day 11*: 7.30am blood test and scan at 8.00 am - called back in that afternoon for blood test at 2pm and to take yet more cetrotide
*Day 12:* 7.30am blood test (had to take extra cetrotide - but luckily had an extra one at home!)
*Day 13*: 7.30am blood test and scan at 8.00 am - called back in that afternoon for blood test at 2.30 and scan at 4pm - triggered that night.

During the last week they did tell me on my daily instructions call that I would probably need to come in twice the next day and to plan my days round that. And when you see the consultants for scans they ask where you live - so I imagine that must be so that they can give you enough notice if you need to come back. The reason I went in a couple of times for more cetrotide is because I live in London so could go back quite easily if I needed more (they last thing I wanted was to have loads of drugs left over).

I don't know if this helps at all... but it will give you a rough idea of how things work once you start treatment.

I only work part-time at the moment (it runs out at the end of August - but hoping I can continue for another 6 months!) so am also happy to meet up on a Monday or Friday to help pass the time - there is a lovely bakery on Marylebone High Street!

Lots of love
Dolly x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Dolly / Nicola,

Thanks for your offers to help me pass the time, I'm already feeling much better about cycling at the ARGC (despite that scary looking timetable - thanks Dolly).  It is amazing isn't it how different they can be monitoring wise from one clinic to another - my present clinic only did 3 scans and 2 blood tests, the clinic before them only 3 scans and no blood tests at all.

My appointment isn't until September 11th though so I don't know when I will cycle but hopefully soon.

Sam


----------



## Beth1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi girls I hope you don't mind me butting in...I have had three cycles at ARGC now so may be able to answer a few of your questions.  

Sam - I am in the same position as you, I have a 2hr journey to the ARGC.  I travelled up daily on the train and I did actually go back to work (for a couple of hours) in between on day's where I had to go back for repeats....so some days I spent 8hrs a day travelling! It is hard going but to be honest with you I found it less stressful sitting on a train than hanging around in London trying to pass the time without spending money!  I did think about going to museums etc but often felt very tired from getting up early for morning train journey...at least on the train I could just read a book and relax and maybe have a sleep!  On my last cycle I stimmed for 9 days and I was called back for repeats for 5 of those days. The ideal solution is to stay up in London but we just couldn't afford that and I also could not really take that much time off work, at least I made an appearance for a couple of hours and cleared my desk!

As for costs, it really varies but it does add up.  We have had two fresh and one frozen cycle and have spent £20k.     I have had IVIG for immune issues with two of the cycles, each IVIG for me costs £1700 (although that is extreme because I have to have a very high dose as my NK cells do not come down very well with IVIG).  I also had a Hysteroscopy which cost £1100.  I did save some money on stimulation drugs as I was on very low doses, but I found the blood tests really add up.  Also ask for a prescription for your drugs don't buy them directly from the ARGC if you can help it as it is a lot cheaper to buy directly from drug companies (Organon are particularly cheap)....I didn't find this out until my 3rd cycle!

It can be difficult at the ARGC as they do expect you to fit in with them and are not particularly flexible, but I think this is due to how busy they are.  Most of them know me by name there now and the girls on the front desks are really friendly and Mr T is a lovely man, he really puts you at ease and is reassuring.  Saying all that I am now going for an egg sharing cycle at the Lister as we have no money left!  I would much rather stay at the ARGC but we just do not have the money to fund another cycle there, we have already re-mortgaged our house!  

I hope I haven't sounded too negative but I think it's important to be aware of the possible cost/travel implications etc..

Good luck to all of you and let me know if I can help with any other questions.   

Bethx

P.S.  You can have repeat bloods taken as late as 4pm if you want, don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening All

Usually post on the ICSI thread but now we have an IVF thread, here I am.  Just to confirm really what other people have said that the cost of the blood tests really bumps the cost up, of course IVIG is also so expensive.  I have recently had a negative at ARGC and the next round they want to test for killer cells and for me to have a hysteroscopy, as I have to have maximum drugs I believe the next cycle will cost us £ 10,000.  All I would say is that if you can afford to please try to have these two things completed first round.  At my follow up appointment they suggested that they may start doing a hysteroscomy for every client as the success rates seems to be improved.  Apparently the solution they use also assists with implantantion. It wasn't offered to me due to my previous success, however now a fair few thousand pounds later I really wish I had done t, my cycle may have been a positive one.

For those of you waiting for an appointment it really is worth phoning up and asking for an cancellation on a weekly basis.  With regard to hanging round London, I took a book, spent a few hours in a local cafe and then went back to ARGC to continue my reading!! I felt this may put a bit of pressure ont hem knowing I was waiting for results in the next room.... who knows if it worked.

Sam x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in too 

I've been at ARGC since May.  Had 1 IUI, the second IUI was abandoned as I've overlated very quickly after my LH Surge.  Anyway, went in for my day 1/2 blood test yesterday and was called yesterday with the news that Mr T recommended IVF this months because my hormone levels were right for IVF (not sure if I'm just think but I didn't realise that not every month is right to start IVF).  Anyway, I start down reg on 4 Sep.  I have to pop back to ARGC to pick up drugs in next week or two... Beth, you mentioned buying them yourself, did you do this when on a cycle at ARGC?  We're funding ourselves so every penny we can save would really help.  Any idea how much we can expect for drugs for an IVF cycle?

Really sorry that this is rubbish short first post but DH is nagging me to get off the computer.. reckons I can spend more time chatting on FF that I do talking to him about IVF   

Take care all

K xx


----------



## Beth1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi K

I have attached the thread below, it gives you lots of info on where to buy drugs:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.90.html

Organon (also known as Caleo...I think that's spelt right!) are really cheap for Puregon. If you fax the prescription to them they will deliver by the next day. There contact details are somewhere on that thread...sorry I haven't got them to hand. I ended up using Boots as I didn't realise that Organon can deliver in 24hrs and panicked I wouldn't get them in time!

The ARGC will give you a prescription if you ask for one, although may have to buy first lot of Puregon from them just so you have some to tide you over.

Anyway, hope the thread is of some help.....like you said every penny counts!

Bethx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sam / Beth - Thanks for all the info.  It really helps.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Beth

Thanks for the info.  If I can save a few hundred pounds on drugs I will!  I start down reg on Monday 4 Sep so I've got a bit of time to get them.  I'm going to pop into ARGC on Friday to ask for a prescription.  I live just outside Beaconsfield so getting in isn't too much of a probelm but I'm working full time and trying to take as little time off work as possible.  If I get up early and catch an early train I'm usually back in work before 9 so they haven't noticed anything.  It'll be a bit more difficult getting away fro the second blood tests in the day but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it!

I know they recommend taking the 2ww very easy, so off work really.  Has everyone taken that as holiday or got a doctors note?  I won't have any holiday left so I think I'm going to beg my GP.

have a good day everyone... I'm already running late for work!! Can't check FF during the day as I work for a company that has 'Big Brother' and the forum on FF is a blocked site that we have to request access for... decided against asking   

Take care

K x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls 

I am off to france today have just spent a very wet nite in a tent in east susex and have found a computer in farm house of friend who let us sleep the nite when it got to wet .

iv missed ff in 4 days but glad your all still there 

lots of love
nicola


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Nicola

Hope you have a lovely holiday... catch up when you're back!

K x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was hoping I could join your thread.  I have had 3 IVF cycles in Dublin - one stopped and 2 BFN - and have an appointment for ARGC next Wednesday.   I chose ARGC because of all the testing they do - even though I'm a poor responder, I've had top quality embies transfered twice but they just haven't stayed.  I need to know if there is a reason before I go through IVF again.  

We used to live in London & moved to Dublin 3 years ago, but DH's job is taking him back to London next month so if we do decide to cycle with them it is good timing.  

I wish you all lots of success with your tx  

Love Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Welshbird, welcome to this thread...

We moved to the ARGC after having previous cycles elsewhere for the very same reasons as you - have had good quality embryos transfered but a lot of BFNs so I wanted to have all the tests and also be monitored more thoroughly.  I had the immune tests done which came back high on both counts (don't really understand it all so can't explain..!!) so I was glad that I changed clinics - even if it doesn't work I will be happy knowing that we did everything we could.

Sounds like your trip to london is perfectly timed!

love
Dolly


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Welshbird... hope everything goes well on Wednesday  

I was able to start treatment straight away after my initial consultation, although I started on IUI.  I've got unexplained infertility which is really frustrating.  We have a little boy who was 6 last week but I've had no joy in getting pregnant in past 4 years.  ARGC is the first clinic we've been to and this is my first IVF  

take care

K x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Dolly and ktc

Thank you for your welcome.

Dolly, I notice you are on your 2WW - when is your test date?   How are you keeping yourself busy? 

I'm starting to get a bit nervous about next week, be glad when its over - first hurdle and all that.

Take care everybody.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Welshbird, I test tomorrow... aaarrrggghhh!!!!  Am really not holding out much hope though (was feeling pretty positive until the last couple of days - but now think I'm being more realistic!).  Plus have just had a bit of brown spotting... so its probably the beginning of the end.  

Hope your consultation goes well on Wednesday.  Are you going to go for the immune testing if they suggest it?  

love
Dolly


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to this thread Lukey.  I see from the other ARGC board that someone replied on how to do your profile.  It took me ages to pluck up the courage to post for the first time too!!!!

Sorry to hear about your recent BFN.  I also get good embies (but not lots) and no implantation.  Do you find that acupuncture is helping you... I'm considering it if I get a BFN tomorrow.  Figure anything is worth a try.  When I was looking to change clinics I went to the Lister too - I really liked them but ended up at the ARGC because of the personalised treatment you get.  How nice to be a lady of leisure for a little while - I think it sounds ideal especially when you have to go through the stress of IVF.  I currently work part-time and find I can cope much better this way when I'm cycling.  

love
Dolly


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Dolly

Looks like we have a few things in common?!

Thanks for your note and loads of luck (x 1000000) for tomorrow...

RE: the acupuncture - I'm not sure that any of us really knows what goes on with the needles - all I know is I feel so much more relaxed and ready to face the world. Although I have not had a BFP yet I suppose I feel that I may not have even got the response I got with my previous treatments without the acu (as my job was freaking me out at the time!). Does this make sense? Of course the cost all adds to the already high cost of Tx but I think if you find the right person and they help you in any way then its money well spent. An individual decision I suppose? 

RE: being a lady of leisure - it is good, but am just lucky we can just about afford it!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow am...

Lukey

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lukey

Glad you plucked up the courage to post.  I know exactly what you, everyone else seems to know everyone and it's quite scary to start with   Saying that I've had amazing support from FF  

Sorry you've had a recent BFN.  I think you are very strong and sound positive.  I too have acupuncture and feel that it helps me from stressing out.  How many sessions do you have?  I have them once a week... more than that would be too expensive!  And I would so love to be a lady of leisure.. I too have a very stressful job (which isn't helped by sneaking off to numerous Dr's appointments.. I have my secretary covering for me..I seem to have rather a lot of meetings     )

RE: ARGC, I've only had IUI there so far, I start d/r on 4 September.  Sometimes it looks totally manic in there but they always seem to find your records within minutes and I've never had a problem with them calling me back.  They really do monitor you through the whole process, LOTS of blood tests and scans.  From chatting to others I think ARGC seem to monitor us much more.  Mr T also oversees every treatment.  I didn't believe this at first but I've seen it happen with my treatment... the other doctors always seem to go and check with him before they do anything!  He doesn't do all the scans but if he wants to check something out from your file he'll call you in to have a scan with him.  I was there picking up my prescription today and chatting with the nurse.  I got a call a few minutes after I'd left to say Mr T had reviewed my file and he personally wants to do a scan on 29 August.. the other Dr thought I may have a fibroid and Mr T wants to check it out himself before advising about a hysteroscopy prior to IVF.  I guess you have to just see whether you prefer the feel of the ARGC or Lister.

Dolly... GOOD LUCK for tomorrow... I have everything crossed for you!

take care everyone... lots of   

Love Kx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lukey 

Welcome to the thread.  Glad you plucked up the courage - it is daunting, I am very much a 'lurker' and also rubbish on the IT side! So very sorry to hear about your BFN.  Like you we never have many eggs but most fertilize and are good quality.  I am really hoping the ARGC can help on that one.  I've been a 'lady of leisure' for nearly two years now - and although I know I am very lucky, I find it very difficult when people ask me what I do !  Our tx, not exactly a state secret, is not something we generally like to talk about.  Any clever answers?? 

Dolly - I am definitely going for all the immune tests they can throw at me.  I'm probably being unrealistic but I feel I really want answers before I go through IVF again.  

All the very, very, very best wishes for tomorrow    


Welshbird x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hello to the new posters - Welshbird and Lukey. It think most of us have come to the ARGC for the same reason. We all want answers and hope this is the place to get them. Welshbird - did you have the immune tests?

Lukey - I too have had 5 IVF BFNs. I do have PCOS, a thin lining and sticky blood but despite all this no-one knows why the IVF failed. After those failures I fell pregnant naturally but miscarried. So now I really want all the investigations before I try again. I just can't face another BFN or another m/c but neither can I give up trying. I too have been looking at the Lister. My appointment at the ARGC isn't until next month but I am vey worried about how I am going to fit in all the monitoring (or afford it). Then again can I afford not to have the monitoring. Decisions decisions, it is all so confusing.

Anyway I just wanted to pop in to say hello. I'm having computer trouble so can't get on so regularly at the moment.

Sam[br]: 19/08/06, 00:15Dolly,

I am keeping my fingers crossed for good news from you later. You have been so helpful on this thread and you really deserve that BFP.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam - Really sorry to hear of your BFNs and the m/c, I can't imagine what you must have been through with that. I know what you mean about fitting in all the monitoring at ARGC - seems a good idea but very intense!? Do you work near the clinic? I do think though that it will be all worth it (hopefully   and for me, definitely worth a go (FSH depending!)

Ktc -  Thank you also for your advice on ARGC. re: the acupuncture - I go every fortnight in general and then usually weekly during treatment. Managed the "before ET" session on one occasion but not the "after ET" session (thought I'd get too stressed in the traffic!)

Welshbird - a lady of leisure too! - great, good for you! What did you used to do? I just told everone at work I'm taking time out to do "me" things. All our friends know the real reason. We don't tell anyone when we are doing Tx -I find it all too much thinking that people are wondering what is going on. Also I want to get the opportunity that everyone else gets - to surprise them all with that good news one day (esp our parents  )


I can't tell you how nice it is to be able to talk like this - then again you all know that don't you?!

Lukey

xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes you are right Lukey it is nice to be able to chat like this. My dh says I block him out and he is right to some extent because I do all my outpouring on this board.

I'm not working at the moment (stopped for the same reasons as you) but from September I've agreed to look after a friend's child while she is at work. Luckily the friend knows the situation so should be good about my having to take time off but even so it is going to be hard as it is a good hour and a half door to door journey for me to get to the clinic. I don't mind this within reason but when I see I may have a 7.30am and 4.30pm in the same day. Somehow I think this isn't going to help me get into the relaxed state I would like to be in.

Sam[br]: 19/08/06, 10:41Hi Janeymay, Melaum, Welshbird, Lucy, Ktc, Beth, Sjc and anyone else I have forgotten. How are you all? Is anyone cycling at the moment?

Nicola - Hope you are having a great holiday.

Dolly - Hope you get good news today.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Sam

Is there anyone you could stay with when u are in the middle of the intense monitoring time at ARGC? DH and I were just discussing this the other night - we are about the same time away as you at the mo but we do have some (unsuspecting!) friends who we think we might have a word with! If not, I think it's just a case of thinking that all the appts (whenever they are) are working towards that tiny baby in your arms; I always find that when I think like this, I will do anything!! Starbucks here we come!

Re: your DH - they are all different of course and some want to talk, some don't - sounds like yours does?? Mine is very good and we talk a lot about it whenever we feel like it, although he is less likely to raise it. Do you find it difficult to talk to him about it all? Can understand if you do...

Lukey


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Lukey,

My dh does like to talk I suppose but I think like your dh doesn't like to raise it.  I wish he was a bit more pro-active about it all, like me, you know doing his own research etc. Despite all our IVF cycles he is not actually all that knowledgeable about IVF (unlike all you ladies on here) and I actually find that quite irritating. Never once has he bought a book, read a magazine article or searched the web for any info and I don't understand why he doesn't feel the need to know any more than what I tell him.  Don't get me wrong, he is supportive and he wants this as much as I do (and probably takes the BFNs harder than I do) I just find that I can't really discuss the merits of one clinic over another with him because all he knows is what I have told him.  Because I am the one who does the research into clinics etc I am also the one who ends up making all the decisions.

No I don't have any friends in London that I could stay with but I have had lots of offers of lunch/coffee meets with ladies on this board which is great.  Starbucks here I come!  How far from the clinic are you?

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there,
Mind if I leap in? I am waiting for our initial consultation with ARGC on 20 Nov this year. My husband is Army and not back till then so we have been on a forced break. I have done 2 self funded IVF in Germany and both BFN. Only got one egg each time so hoping for more...or just one that sticks. I also was the "urban legend" who got pregnant the cycle following my firstfailed IVF, but that ended rather badly. Whole load of irony there, I won't go into! Anyhow, we decided to throw everything at it for one last go before we move on with life, and ARGC seems to be best option for oldies like me. If they say no chance, we will walk away knowing we did what we could. I recently flew to US for clear passage therapy to try and open/improve chances with my one remaining tube. I just need a DH in the house to "get down and dirty" with and that is still 5 wks away!
Accommodation in London will be a concern for me,as I will be flying in from Europe for treatment, should we get that far. I am also intrigued about the alternative methods to buy fertility drugs too.
Ok, I waffled on enough...Nell out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow a DH in uniform (marvellous  ) - hope it all goes well for you Nell.

I believe the are some fairly cheap(ish) hotels near to ARGC that you could look into? (am sure the other ARGC threads - see ICSI - might be of help?)

Sorry - lost my train of thought as have just looked out of the window and there are loads of sheep in the next doors garden!!! Have to go and make sure our gate is closed...

Bye - sorry to rush

Lukey

xx


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in. I have just sent my application off for the ARGC so waiting now. Wondered how long it took some of you to get initial app? My clinic in north will not let me do IVF again because none of my eggs fertilise- not looking good and my highest FSH was 15 though it was down to 8.00 in June at my last IVF attempt. They have suggested ICSI the next time. I am hoping the ARGC will not turn me away because of my poor record. I can understand the worries some of you ladies have re accommodation. I too don't have any friends in London so I am worried about the intense monitoring but then again that is why we have chosen the clinic. I just hope they won't take a look at my records and not treat me.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome Nell, hi wondertwo.

I think I sent off my registration in June and about 3 weeks later I got an appointment through for August. I couldn't make that one so we had to re-arrange it and now we have one in September. So I don't think it is quite as long as the 4 months that they quote. Also within a few weeks of giving me the appointment they phoned and offered me a cancellation. But I couldn't take that one either and haven't heard from them since. But I have a feeling that, like someone else said, if I had hassled them for an earlier appointment then I probably would have got one.

I also don't think they will worry about your past record.

Sam[br]: 21/08/06, 19:06Let's all keep in touch as I have a feeling that some of us will be cycling at the same time.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Eeh I hope so. After doing 2 in a country where I can only speak a tiny bit it will be a luxury to be able to nag the nurses and get straight answers out of the docs. Sadly I now know a lot about the process and being medical myself I also have a list a mile long of concerns and requests for my cycle- should they give us the go ahead. Our date for an appt was dependant on DH coming home, so I have no idea if I would have got one sooner. Only sent the forms in a few weeks back though. I have a folder and a spreadsheet on my laptop that I will send ahead or take with me for them to get a handle on how bad a responder I am despite an FSH of 8.4!!


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Lukey, Sam and Nell. So nice of you to reply. I agree, it would be nice to keep this going because who knows we might be cycling together or least be able to keep one another informed about various queries we may have. Good luck ladies!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone

There's quite a few of us now.... yeh!    

I start d/r for my first IVF on 4 September, is anyone else d/r at this time?  With all the monitoring at ARGC I'm sure some of us will be at the clinic at the same time!

If anyone is looking for a nearby nice coffee shop, my DH and I nearly always go to a coffee shop on Marylebone high street, it's a few doors down from Fired Earth and it's on the corner (sorry can't remember the name but it's a french sounding name starting with Le   !!).  It's an organic place so I don't feel guilty... and if you're there for breakfast the granola is to die for (not forgetting the Belgian waffles   .

Just  quick one for those waiting for their first consultation... don't worry if you don't see Mr T.  I've been at ARGC since May and haven't actually had a consult with him yet although I know he is overseeing my case (as he does with everyone).  My first consult with Mr T is on 29 Aug as I've been asked to go in at a specific time (not the normal 8.30am-10.30am) so that he can scan me himself.

Anyway, it's sunny here and I have to go to work   

have a nice day all...

love

K x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes there are quite a few of us now.  My appointment is on the 11th so may well bump into you.

Which is the nearest tube to the ARGC - Baker Street or Great Portland Street?  I come into Kings X so assume one of those is the best way for me to get there.  My present clinic is in Harley Street which I think isn't far away and if I'm early for an appointment I would end up having a coffee in Starbucks (Great Portland Street?).  

I've stayed over in London twice when we've had to get to appointments very early in the morning and I've not wanted to rely on the trains.  First time we stayed at the nearby Holiday Inn and we paid £70 B&B (though I couldn't eat because I had EC).  The hotel was really nice but I think somehow we must have got a special offer price.  Then the next time we had to stay over we had a much harder job finding anywhere reasonable and ended up at La Place Hotel which was very close  (can't remember the road).  That was £150 per night with no breakfast!!

So does EC actually take place at the ARGC does anyone know?  Is it with general anaesthetic?

Sam


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

ktc
I'm also waiting to start d/r around then and am curious as to when they gave you that date?  In my last cycle I only found out when to start after the progesterone test.  Are they giving out d/r dates in advance now?  I will be very happy if that is the case as I can plan around it.
I saw Mr T for all the stimms scans and he does all of the EC and ETs. 
Le Pain Quotidien is the coffee place and I agree I spent alot of time in there during my last tx as some days had to hang around all day for bloods at 8, 3 and scan at 5!

Sam, the EC takes place in the basement, you are sedated and fully asleep.  Great Portland St is poss closest as all the daily visits are to Harley St, only the scans are at ARGC.  I walked most days from Euston unless it rained, it was about 10-15 mins from there so maybe an extra 5 mins from Kings X

egg
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Funky hotel list sounds interesting, as does the "where to hang out" guide. I have not been to the clinic yet but am hoping they send me details of where to go etc, so I don't go to ARGC if I am meant to be at the Harley street end...is it far between the two? Sounds confusing!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lukey - no I didn't see that list so would be interested.  I know exactly what you mean about just wanting to cycle again after a BFN.  I hate all the waiting.  It will probably still be a while before my cycle though as my first consultation isn't until next month.  

Is it Harley Street for the bloods?  Strange because at the moment my clinic is in Harley Street but for bloods I have to go (I think) to Wimpole (but not Upper) Street which surely must be closer to the ARGC.

Lukey - have you thought any more about the Lister?

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Egg
I was given that date last Friday when I picked up my prescription for suprecur.  I have a 31 day cycle and Sept 4th is day 24.  I have a scan with Mr T on 29 Aug (and knowing ARGC more bloods) so I guess if he wants it changing he'll tell me then.  I haven't been told any dates about ec or et as I guess that depends on how I respond.

Yeh... Le Pain Quotidien is the coffee place... nice big 'bowls' of coffee (decaf of course   )  Well worth trying out.

Has anyone else tried getting a prescription from ARGC to buy the drugs themselves?  I've had a look at the 'where to buy cheap drugs thread' and got the impression ARGC was ok at giving prescriptions... well, they gave me a prescription for suprecur but when I phoned on Monday to ask if I could get a prescription for the others I was told that because the dosage/actual drug changes frequently they prefer you to buy from them   . Anyway, I'm going to ask again when I go for my next scan; sometimes it's easier in person.  From what I understand I think you can save several hundred pounds 'shopping about'.  I'll let you know how I get on.

Lukey... your time will come soon hun... enjoy the boozy weekend in the meantime  

Kx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

KTC I would be interested to hear how you get on with the drugs, DH and I are going for broke on this one and what with travelling from germany- money will be eeked out as much as poss.  I forgot to ask my GP if he will do me a script for progesterone supps. DO they tend to use them or the crinone gel, or is it injections? 
To be honest I would pay anything if they tell me I will have a sprog at the end of it!! 
Bloods for my CD3 and CD21 were written out today, so as AF is due in a week I can crack on with that. Sadly DH is trying to work out if he can get them done whilst he is out in Iraq- poor lad!!
He is non too impressed that he may not get any action, the first time we see each other in Nov, as it is 3 days before the appt. Tempted to "ignore" that as DH is not the problem. My duff tubes- or should I say tube- and advancing age are


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

All these tests make interesting reading.  I mean will my dh really have to have a sperm analysis.  He had one done about 5 years ago and this was fine and also I did get preggers (but m/c) earlier this year.  Will they still want one?  Will this be at the initial consultation?

Re getting a prescription for the drugs.  My previous two clinics have both used Calea/Organon so they gave me a prescription (guessed of course) on day 1 and I had the whole lot delivered to my home.  Much easier.  Of course if this is your first IVF I can understand that it is difficult for them to guess how much meds you will need  but surely when it comes to 2nd or 3rd etc (even if at a new clinic) then they must have a fairly good idea.  It is just nice to know that you have everything you need safely at home and then you don't have the added stress of worrying that something will run out and then having to run round finding a pharmacist.

Lukey - I am not sure about Montugu Place or even exactly where Marylebone is.  Re the Lister - I am bit like you in that I am keeping my options open.  I only recently found out that the Lister offer the same immune tests/treatment as the ARGC and this is what has brought me here.  At my last two fresh IVF attempts we never had a problem with the stimming stage and we got lots of good embies - the problem is that none of them stuck.  Hence I want the full immune work-up (had some of the tests done at St Mary's Paddington but they don't do nkc's).  So while I think it is great all the monitoring that the ARGC do, in my case, I wonder if it is necessary.  I just want someone who will give me all the tests and them treat them if necessary.  I'm going to stick to the ARGC appointment for now and see how it goes.  If all the tests are negative then I could well stick to my current clinic.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Nell, you must be really missing your DH, but stay positive hun and I'll let you know how we get on with the prescription.  We are totally self funding too so every penny counts!

Sam, sounds like you've been through the mill, sending you loads of     .Yes your DH will definitely need a SA.  My DH had 2 in the year before we went to ARGC but they still wanted another at our initial consult.  I'm glad they did as it showed the quality had improved (I've had him on vits etc..).  They also redid all my bloods even though I'd had them done by my GP in the past year.  I think we paid £200 for the initial consult with SA (the £50 deposit is taken off this so £150 on the day).  Also, it's £30 for each blood test and quite often they test for 3 hormone levels with the same sample so it's £90.  It's all the blood tests that rack up the costs at ARGC.... But if you're anything like us you'll pay for anything they suggest to get a baby!!

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes- I do miss him.   we have had to pause everything till he comes home and even then it keeps moving dates. He now won't get home till the sat and our appt is on the mon!! Nothing like keeping us on our toes. Poor lad will need a wheelbarrow for his spuds too! No nooky will be a killer after a chunk of absence! He comes home for a 10 day period end of Sep, and it will have been 4 months since we saw each other...oh yeah! 
I suppose in my favour is the fact I did get pregnant..we had ICSI for #1 but the pregnancy proved DH sperm and my egg can do their own thing. #2 was just IVF, without ICSI...pregnancy the month following a failed IVF is kind of ironic...who knows what the big plan is sometimes 

I am a cr*p responder, and only got one egg after 2 different protocols....I lost a tube- possibly the one that got me pregnant- during the farcical it is an ectopic, that turned out to be a corpus luteum cyst, saga. I did not find out that the agony I went through (2 days following my discharge from hospital) was in fact a miscarriage... until the histology 4 days later revealed a normal tube, no foetal tissue and a CL cyst. I then had a major meltdown. I had to endure the aftermath on my own too as DH works away, so I bled and cried and sobbed my way through the following days in a daze. 
I am pretty sure that this cycle- if we go ahead- will be our last. My head and heart cannot take anymore, and the me of 4 years ago is a distant memory. DH is a real trooper and I shut him out for a time last year. My head was so messed up with blaming myself. He and I will be ok, whatever happens. We started out just the 2 of us and if that all else fails, that will be enough. SO that is my sad story, what a whinge!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

little Nell    

I know it's not the same as one from DH but the thought was there.  Just remeber you're not alone... and don't give up!

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the hugs...I will stash them away into my stockpile.  

It has taken a long time for me to "deal" with the fallout from last year, and DH being away compounded it. For the first time in ages I feel positive, I have started a job that I enjoy and even though me and DH will still live apart till next summer, I know the time will pass more bearably. I really don't know if ARGC will be able to do something different, but at this stage I have nothing left! I have compiled a spreadsheet of my cycles and results, should I send this ahead of the appt along with the translations of the surgeries I had done out here? Do you think they will need to see my last 29 cycles that I have on the internet charting site...ok, just kidding?


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nell - I am pleased to see you have not lost your sense of humour - I would just love to see your doctors face when you produce all 29 charts!  Seriously though I think it is a good idea to send ahead details of your previous surgeries, results etc.  I was thinking of doing the same thing.  I know we had to feel in that registration form but it is always difficult fitting all your personal information into a fixed format form.  I actually did this when I had my first consultation at my last clinic, the doctor thanked me profusely but still wanted me to talk him through it. No I don't really know if it was a help or whether he had even read it.  But I don't suppose it can do any harm at all.  I'll be interested to hear what everyone else thinks on this matter.

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days but I was racing around trying to get stuff sorted out before i went down to London last night - and also trying not to think about it!! 

Well, I've been.  Have now had my initial consultation and can start whenever I want!  I have to do a monitoring cycle first and then I'm away, and best of all, they said they would put me on flare protocol - which I begged my last clinic to do and they refused, so, no down regging.  Although on the downside, they much prefer to do ICSI rahter than IVF.

Felt a bit down on the train home - mostly tiredness, and a bit overwhelmed with it all, and I couldn't seem to muster up much excitement starting again as I just dread the outcome; each BFN gets that little bit worse.  DH and I travelled seperately, there and back - him from Dublin 'cos he is still working there and me from home in Wales -  so the journey home felt really long - and I was surrounded by a couple and their 5 (!!!) kids - two sets of twins.  

However, I have taken the boy for a long walk in the hills and caught up on all the gossip on this thread and am feeling much better.  Mostly thinking about Nell travelling from Germany - it makes North Wales seem so close.  You are brave to take that on.

I almost stopped at Le Pain Q for a coffee today but it seemed busy and DH needed one of those chats where a bit of privacy was required so we found somewhere a bit quieter - but I will definitely be trying it next time.  I also walked to Euston - its a fair way but not too bad, esp. if you have a bit of time to kill.

Sam - I'm like you  - wanting all the immune testing done.  I really want the results of those before I make any decisions about going through IVF again. I was told today its something they do at the start of your 'monitored cycle' and the results take 30 days to come back.So I suppose i will go through the whole of the monitored cycle with them and then make a decision  Who knows, they may throw up more solutions on the way. Also, my DH was asked to give a sample today and it seemed that most men arriving today where whisked off by a nurse !!!  

Hope you are all well.  Love and babydust to all 
Welshbird x


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ladies - I posted earlier in this thread querying the appt waiting times for initial consultation. I got my appointment through today for 2nd Nov. Just hope my FSH is at the right level by then. Anyone else going around that time? It would be nice to hear from any of you. I will keep looking at this thread because it seems to be providing the info I need. I too, will be interested in maybe buying drugs elsewhere because we will have to find somewhere to stay - can't travel from Leeds every day! If anyone knows of any good CHEAP hotels near the ARGC I would be really pleased to hear from you.
Sending you all lots of good vibes!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird- sometimes I think I have the easier trip. At least there aren't any trains involved! I am able to get back quicker from over here than I ever could when I had to drive one end of the country to the other. Strange really. Hope that you and DH got your private time together. Is he in Dublin for a while longer then? 

Wondertwo- I am after you with a date of 20 Nov. I have searched a few lists for hotels and so far the cheapest that looks habitable is about 70 quid a night. I do have the option of getting the train in from Aldershot every day but figure that might actually be rather knackering! 

Sam- I think you are right. I will gather the info tonight and photocopy it at work tomorrow. Better they have too much than not enough. I may even send the link to my FF chart pages! I forgot when I was talking to my GP that I abbreviated so much, but I though he was going to die laughing when I spoke about dildocams and pussy pops!!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Nell - you make me laugh.   I can't imagine trying to explain pussy pops to my doc!!  Hoping that DH is moved back to London sometime in October, he plans on renting a small flat and commuting back to Wales at weekends -  this would really help if I decide to cycle.

How much longer is your posting in Germany - do you know where you will be next?  I meant to say too, on the travel front, the DR told me yesterday that some stuff could be done locally for the monitoring - bloods (but not the immune ones) and hysteroscopy

Wondertwo - great news on your appt. You two will be cycling around the same time if all goes well.

On the subject of accommodation (such a long word - we need an abreviation!)My AF is due in the next couple of days, I will then wait for the next one & start my monitored cycle then, so I expect to have to travel down again around 25th Sept.  I have spotted a Holiday Inn 4* for £83 / night on 24/9 - I think this is great value.  It was near Bloomsbury which isn't too far but there is one closer (Regents Park) which I thought I would try.

?? Has anyone heard from Dolly? I so hope its good news.

Hope you girls are all well and staying positive. 
Much love, Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird- try this link http://www.laterooms.com/en/Hotels.aspx?k=W1G_6LP&r=0&n=0&d=20061102&rt=0,0&c=100
It seems to have a few cheaper options that may worth checking out. I think we should call it STS (somewhere to stay) what to you reckon?
No idea where we will be next but we have asked to be "together". hoping for somewhere in the SW/SE. To be honest, don't care as long as I come home to DH and a hug each night 
Rats, forgot to say I am over here till Aug next year..

Oh and this one is reasonable at 70 quid. Best Western Swiss Cottage Hotel 4 Adamson Road, LONDON (near Regent's Park, next to Swiss Cottage underground) NW3 3HP..and it has wi-fi internet to update us all!!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in, I have been watching and reading for over a year, but have now decided that it is time to say hello for real.  I am with ARGC and due to start down regging on the 4th Sept, the same as KTC.  

We have had three failed attempts at Holly House and thought we'd give it one last go at the ARGC, I'm due a hysto and Ivig plus steroid and what ever else they decide nearer the time, but I'm game for anything as long as it works.

Wishing you all the very best for a ++++.
Take Care 
Mel


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Wow, this thread may be new but it is already getting so busy I am struggling to keep up.  Do you think we should have a list of appointments or something?  I know not everybody likes list so just an idea.

Mel - Hi.  I've had 5 previous failures so I too have decided to give it one last go at the ARGC.  A few weeks until my first appointment yet though.  Did you do the monitored cycle and immune testing?

Wondertwo - So how long actually was the wait for your appointment?  Sounds like you got one through quite quickly.

Little nell - I have a feeling you're going to keep us laughing on this board!

Welshbird - I stayed at the Holiday Inn Regents Park for £70 B&B but when I tried to re-book it more recently I couldn't get it anywhere near that price.  I can recommend it though and it is just 5 mins (I think) walk to the clinic.  Why do they want to do ICSI?  Is it anything to do with dh's sperm analysis or is this what they say to everyone.

Ktc / Lukey / Egg and anyone else I've forgotten - Hi.

I'm away on holiday to Lowestoft (hopefully it won't rain as much as it has been in Herts) from Saturday so I won't be online for a while.  Look forward to catching up in a week or so (then again I might find some internet access there and just won't be able to keep away).

Sam


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi I am a 'lurker'- hope you don't mind me butting in but there is an 'Accommodation near the ARGC' thread on the ICSI page. I have added the Best Western. Thanks little Nell.

Good luck to you all

Amber x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It's turning into a real party here. yeah


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Girls, sorry have been hiding licking my wounds for the last couple of days..... unfortunately it was another BFN for us this time.  Not sure what to do next - will wait until we've had our followup (not sure how long I'll have to wait - last time I had to wait 3 months!!!) until we make any big decisions.  But I think I will look into donor eggs while I'm waiting and maybe nip over to Spain and see one of the clinics over there.  

Good to see so many people on the thread... little Nell - I love your dancing man.. he's cool!!  

love to all
Dolly


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- sorry to hear about the BFN that sucks.  

I looked into a few clinics regarding donor egg.... happy to send you info if you like...but I would definately take some time out. Wow, you are one strong lady  Oh and I have more animations to let loose


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Dolly - I am so sorry.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Dolly so sorry - seems like you are already thinking ahead but like nell says, a break for a short has to be a good thing?
Sam - have a great hols - we're off in sEpt and can not wait (though heaven knows where!) - agree a list would be good - who can do?
Hi to wondertwo, welshbird, ktc, amber and egg - the sun is shining - hoorah!

Lukey

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Dolly, I was so, so very sorry to hear your news.   Its real heartbreaking stuff and no-one should have to go through this so many times.  There are so many platitudes, but really I know nothing helps at a time like this.  You must be very strong to have got this far, I'm sure it won't fail you now.

Sam - I think a list would be a great idea.  Who does them normally, is it an official thing or can it be one of us - someone more dedicated than myself, just in case anyone thinks I'm volunteering !!!  Have a great holiday - relax and enjoy.  Fingers crossed for lots of sunshine. (Back in Ireland today and its p!ssing down)

Lukey - I am doing a monitoring cycle.  I got the impression its something they pretty much insist on, although, like I mentioned to Nell, some of it can be done at home but something they said about the hysteroscopy was quite interesting - they like everyone to do it because although they have no proof, it just seems that implantation is better after the womb has had a good clean out.  If I remember rightly they used the word 'flushing' and it made me think of something my dad used to use to clean out the radiators!  Lovely!!!

Amber - thanks for the info.  William looks sweet and so good to see ARGC successes 


Hi MelMac and welcome.  Good luck for your tx.  4th September is so close now.

Nell - STS !  Its a good one but the influence of the Army and its TLAs is definitely showing      

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, hope you are all doing well
Love Welshbird x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Again everyone,

Dolly, I know you don't don't know me, but as I have been reading everyone's threads I do feel I know you a little and I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Sam, I have done the immune testing the week after I had my initial consultation, the results showed that I have raised NKCs so they have suggested Ivig treatment once during the cycle and then if the results are successful then other session.  I have had a monitoring cycle too, I had to use an ovulation kit and have a blood test, that was all fine and now I'm on for the down regging which I have not done on my past treatments. I went to the clinic to buy the nasal spray today, it was so busy people were standing in the hall!

Welshbird, thanks for the good luck, I do feel for you and LittleNell your trips make me feel like I live next door.  I work in the city and live in Essex so not really a bad journey at all, although everyone a work thinks I am extremely busy at the moment with all the meetings I keep having in the West End!!

I've never had to down reg before so this bit is all new to me, are there any side effects? It is also strange that when AF arrives I have to wait until day 5 before I start injections.

Take care all, Mel xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone know what it is they are looking for in a monitoring cycle? I am hoping they will let me skip that, as I have enough information about my cycles to sink a battleship....I have used OPK etc pretty much every cycle since we started TTC.








Also I had a hysteroscopy last Feb and and D&C so do you think they will want me to have another?  
Hmmm.... maybe I DO need to send them my last 29 cycles.








Well, actually it may be over 30 by then....AF appears to be making an early appearance this month. That may be due to the clear passage therapy I had earlier...Oh and as a final question how long after initial appt do they tend to get you on your cycle? I should be around CD3-5 by then. 
Mel, I have to say I did not enjoy my downreg cycle...the nasal spray switches off your ovaries and you plunge into the same effects as menopause except it happens in days not years. I had quite a bad time with hot flushes, mood swings, forgetfulness and a host of other stuff, to the point where I had to take some time out from work. I had to make a list so i could remember whether I had even taken the spray as my memory was so bad. I lost a ton of weight too. Once I started the stims all the flushes and moodiness went away. Other people I know have had the spray and not had any side effects whatsoever, so it really does seem to be a personal thing...and you may have a much nicer time than I did- hmmm that sounds really offputting. not meant to be and totally my own experience of it.

Welshbird- if I did not know better I would say there was a military experience there somewhere- hehe!







[br]: August 25, 2006, 21:12:18








WAITING TO START








DOWN REGULATION








STIMMING








EGG RETRIEVAL








EMBRYO TRANSFER








POAS


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Blimey LittleNell can't wait for the down regging stage! I'm bad enough as it is without the added forgetfulness etc.. I'm currently having French lessons at work and I seems to forget everything as soon as I walk out of the meeting room!

As far as I am aware, all they looked for in me for my monitoring cycle was whether or not I ovulate, I did the home kit and they did a blood test and that was it. You never know they maybe happy with your history, after all it is your money and if you tell them that you want to get cracking they may just accept that.

Take care
Mel x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening !!

Mel - wow, you really are all ready to go.  Glad we have another on the thread who can answer all our questions about the blood tests, hysteroscopy, etc.  How long did it take for your immune test results to come back ?  Nell's right about the down regging, the hot flushes are really the pits and, for me anyway, they seemed worse at night.  During my 3rd cycle I had really bad headaches but they did stop as soon as I started stimming.  I also had very dry skin.  I set the alarm on my mobile to remind me - had to spray every 6 hours so also had to wake in the night!

Nell - love the list, where did you find all the little smileys? You might find with all your info (will you have to pay excess baggage to bring it over?!) they let you off with the monitoring cycle.  I didn't really question it and I've not had a hysteroscopy so I just thought I'd go along with it.  Had a little experience yes  

Welshbird x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Me again, Hi Welshbird, 
The immune results apparently came back after about 9 days but they didn't actually ring me with the full results for about 2.5 - 3 weeks later.  I only know they came back earlier as when I went for a scan there was a load of info on my file that I didn't understand and when I asked about it, I was told someone would ring me once Mr T had had a look at it, which was a week or so later.  I have had terrible trouble with my skin since the last lot of steroid I was taking, it is so dry I feel as if it is flaking off, it is 4 months since my last treatment, I feel I have my skin has just got back to normal. It just goes to show what all these drugs do to you! 
I will take your advise about the alarm on the phone that is a really good idea, I apparently have to sniff once in each nostrils every 8 hours.  I have also been told I need to drink 4 litres of water and 1 litre of milk a day, this is probably once I start the treatment properly but they did say today to drink lots to counteract the headaches caused by the nasal spray, I think I either need to move into the loo or have a comode fitted under my desk!
Best Wishes
Mel
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey- 4 litres and a litre of milk!!   That will be fun I have an allergy to milk- full fat- so hope skimmed will do! I may have to catheterise myself otherwise I will never get any work done. 
The smileys came from another BG on a different site I used to be in, everyone else got pregnant except me and it kind of fell apart. I also have a rather large collection in photobucket but some are rather-ahem- near the knuckle so to speak 
I can really recommend aveeno for the dry skin but I think it is expensive in UK. Works like a dream though, so may be worth a try or asking GP if they will prescribe it. I have a job lot of it- cheap over here- and use it daily as the water where we live is harder than nails.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for that, I'll have to see if I can get hold of some.  I think you are fine with the skimmed milk, I hope so cause I don't like semi of full fat.  I remember reading a while ago that skimmed milk was just as good for you as full fat but just without the fat, so fingers crossed.
I haven't worked out the smiley bit yet, but I shall try my best.   Obviously, I have now sussed the smiley thing, I didn't realise they didn't show until you have posted!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Wow, I've only been away from FF for a couple of days and so much chatting has gone on 

Dolly, so sorry hun, I know it's easier said than done but sty positive . Take a break if you feel you need to, sounds like you've really been through the mill. xx

I've been told about the milk and water, although I've been told 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water. I'm struggling with that so if I had to do 4 lites of water I'd be living on the loo  . I started already, thought I'd try to get used to it. I've been drinking semi skimmed but I might look into moving to skimmed. I've been reading the Zita West book and she says that if your diet contains enough protein you don't have to drink as much milk.

Mel, when do you start d/r, I start on 4 Sept (assuming all goes well at my scan with MrT on Tuesday).

Little Nel, I LOVE the animations....... the IVF cycle you've done is fab.

Hi Welshbird... I too am a 'welshbird' (and proud of it  ), although I'm from South wales  . DH and I moved to South Bucks last summer with our jobs and I still miss Wales so much!! DH is originaly from Bucks so he thinks it's fab!

Hope you're all having a lovely bank holiday weekend... at least no rain eh?!

love

K x
[br]: 26/08/06, 12:45Ok, this is nothing scientific.. just me reading the back of the carton of milk!! But it seems that semi skimmed and skimmed contain the same amount of protein (and calcium) so I'm going to go for skimmed instead of semi... cos I'm piling on the weight at the mo so every calorie less helps!!  

K x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Can I incorporate the milk into my diet etc. Normally I have a slimfast shake for breakfast or a similar thing with banana's and walnuts. Or is it in addition to the normal diet etc? Wow I will be like a little round water balloon at this rate!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Prynhawn Da,    

(that's for ktc !)

Thanks for the info on the immune results Mel.  As for the d/r, although not pleasant I found the effects of these drugs only last as long as you are taking them.  My skin was back to normal a week or so after I stopped sniffing.  Hopefully, all the extra water will help.  Its got to be good for something  

Nell, last time I was stimming I took protein powder in a banana smoothie for brekkie.  (I don't really like milk, and I think they only suggest it to make sure you have plenty of protein in your diet.)  Although I only got 6 eggs, this was from 6 follies and they were all good quality so I think it helped.  Your slimfast might have enough protein in it for one day.

I did have an enormous rotound belly by the end of stimms (I looked about 5 months pg - Oh! the cruelty of it) but I soon got back to my usual muffin top.  I'm past caring now.

Hope you are all having a relaxing BH weekend -- though guess not in Germany.

Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Weather is poo over here, hope it is better in UK.  

On the protein front...I take spirulina. I have read a lot about it and decided to take it and give my body something to counter the rubbish it normally gets fed! I also am keen to try wheatgrass, which is meant to be able to reduce FSH levels too. 
Hmm, desperation methinks!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Nell, have you noticed any difference with the spirulina?  I normally just take a multi-vit with folic acid & try and hold back in the health food shop.  I'm one of those people that could easily end up with everything in the basket ! At the moment though I feel I have to do something to counteract all the rubbish that goes into DH's body     Sometimes I'm amazed there is anything to count at all  

Love Welshbird x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies - what have you been doing over the past few days? - has taken me 1/2 hour to catch up (and I had to write notes like a swotty school girl to ensure I go everything right!)

Welshbird  -you did make me laugh with the radiator story (re: hyst) - I hope you're not saying I'm an old boiler?!! Did you say your were in Ireland? - a hol or a just for the bank hols?
Melmac - welcome also. I'm not seeing Mr T till Oct so you can keep me in the know until then - looks like you've found your feet anyway. Just out of interest why did MR T say d/regging ws a good thing for you this time?
Little Nell - fantastic smileys! But what the hell is spirulina? (reminds me of semolina! yuk)
Ktc - where have you been? Remind me, what scan are you having (baseline?) on Tues? Good luck with it.

Have had lovely weekend with the only friends we have who do not want children (what is the matter with them??!!) - but was good as took my mind of it all for a whole 48 hours! Also had lots of wine! Now going to sit in garden with papers and handsome DH who has his bod out!

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies, I hope you are all having a great weekend, It's nice to know that there is no work tomorrow, do you have a BH in your neck of the woods LittleNell?

ktc, I should also start down regging on the 4th which is good so we can compare notes, I'm not due another scan now until day 5 of my next period so slightly different from your schedule. Good luck for Tues with your scan.

Lukey, I'm not sure why I have to D/reg this time when I haven't in the past, I've not actually meet the famous Mr .T yet so all my info has come to me from the Lady Doc at the clinic and the nurses. My past three treatments were at Holly House in Essex so maybe they just want to try something different this time.

I'm off to a wedding reception later this afternoon , so fingers crossed the weather stays dry.  Have a good evening everyone .
Mel
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all,
Mel, No BH for me over here, work as usual tomorrow- which reminds me I must do some ironing or I will be without anything to wear at this rate! Enjoy the wedding reception- we have the rain over here so it MUST be nice in UK?!
Lukey- spirulina is an algae that can be used to support the immune system and has a host of other health properties. I turned into a supplement guru last year but weaned myself off. I read about it having similar benefits to wheatgrass. Since I started taking it, I have lost weight and feel generally better in my digestion.
Welshbird- it tastes pretty foul, but I have started to mix it with other juices and that is much better! A smoothie or a quick shake with some juice and it is done! It is meant to have good anti-oxidant properties too. http://www.spirulina.com/SPLNews98.html I bought a juicer after the M/C to prepare my body a little better for IVF#2. It made a difference, but I am too lazy. When DH is back I will get him onto it. I also froze some of them in the lollypop mould to have as a healthy treat and they were truly yum!!


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Welshbird, so we might be cycling together. Not sure if I will be on a monitoring cycle first. All will probably depend on FSH. 

Sam, I sent my application of a couple of weeks ago and got my app through last week. So the wait is about 9 weeks although I was told about 14-16 weeks when I phoned for the form. 

Nell, thanks for the info re cheap hotels. 

To everyone else in this thread the best of luck. I shall keep looking to see what's new!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Guess everyone is enjoying the hol you have...very jealous after starting back at work 
Weather is poo again over here, more thunder and lightning...and it has rained ALL day. Cramps from AF are settling and I am having a bath and chill- ignore the mess from unpacked boxes- night...yeah!
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oooh Ladies, we had dropped to page two, where are you all ?  Its post BH exhaustion isn't it ?    

Nell, hope you are feeling better today.  We are obviously on the same cycle.  AF arrived in full glory on Monday afternoon so I've spent the past 24 hours doped up on pain killers.  Even paracetamol make me virtually comatose!  I've so many things I need to do to get the house in Wales ready to move into and absolutely zilch motivation. 

Wondertwo, when will you start your tx?  I will definitely do a monitoring cycle - which should start on 25th Sept.

Hope everyone else out there is doing well.  
Love Welshbird x


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in this thread. I have been lurking for a while but found the argc icsi thread too confusing and on this one it's much easier to keep track of what stage you are all at.

I recently had my consultation at argc and am about to start monitoring cycle as soon as AF arrives.I just wondered if anyone could tell me if day 2/3 bloods are done at a certain time? It's just that I'm travelling from Scotland and wonder if I will need to fly down to London the night before my appt. Any information on appt times etc would be much appreciated, thanks.

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

GracieF. Welcome...your history is exactly like mine....how spooky. I hope you will share your journey with us that have yet to go through the doors at ARGC.. 
Welshbird- today is MUCH better...in fact I think the witch left as fast as she arrived! I think the other boards post more than we do...remember quality not quantity!!


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Just thought I'd give you an update from my scan with MrT today.  After hanging around for 2 hours this morning I got to see the main man himself!!  It was a quick scan   as he wanted to check for himself whether I had a fibroid or whether it was a shadow last time.  Anyway, no big fibroid to cause trouble   . I have a small blood clot (think that's what he called it ) but that shouldn't be a problem and I don't need a hysteroscopy   .  I'm cycle day 18 today (31 day cycle) so I start d/r on Monday as planned.  Not sure if I'm excited or nervous   .

Mel, that's great that we are cycling together   . I know the lady Dr you mean, she's really nice and quite gentle with the scan.  She did my IUI and was really good with me.. OK so it failed but she put me at ease and that was exactly what I needed at the time.  I saw Mr T for first time today, I found him really nice and although it was all very quick (he didn't even sit down) he explained it all to me.  Are you on suprecur for d/r?  I am and I asked for a prescription instead of buying it from ARGC.  It was £160 for the 2 boxes at ARGC, I eventually got it from Ali's pharmacy (recommended on 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread) for £105 inc postage.  I couldn't believe how much the prices varied from pharmacy to pharmacy.  I tried Boots (£124), Tesco (£111), WElbeck pharmacy close to ARGC (£140) and Lloyds (£13.  I asked about a prescription for the stimming drugs but they weren't very forthcoming on the phone so I'll ask when I go in for my cd 5 scan in a few weeks.  Have you asked for a prescription?  I'd be interested to hear how you got on.

WElshbird.. thanks for the message! With my very limited knowledge of welsh I understood what it said   

Nell, glad you're staying positive  

Wondertwo, Lukey.. hope you're both OK.  

OK, that's enough of me.. off to bed to cuddle my DH... had enough BMS to last a lifetime       (only joking   )

take care

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ktc
excellent news! Woohoo, you are well on the road now....


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Welcome Gracief, I used to be a bit of a lurker but now I can't stop  . 

LittleNell, I'm glad you are feeling a bit better, the weather hasn't improved any over here, although it hasn't rained (yet) this morning, I'm working from home today, so can keep up with the message board   .  I ordered some wheatgrass on the internet and it arrived this morning, I have just had my first glass, and boy is it horrible    It does say on the side of the box though, "a delicious drink .... if you are a cow!"

ktc, I'm glad I have a partner in crime, I'm on Suprecur too, 3 times a day with one squirt up each nostril 7am, 3pm and 11pm.  I can't believe the price you paid, I bought my at the ARGC for £160.00!!  I am a little scared about buying drugs via the post in case they don't turn up in time  , are you going to use Ali's for the other stuff too? Tesco sound pretty good, I had never even thought of them.  I hadn't asked for a perscription at ARGC, although I did at Holly House as my GP offered to pay for half my first treatment (drugs only) which was kind of him.  I think the only reason the ARGC may be a little funny with you is that they don't sometimes tell you what you need to take until the evening and then it maybe too late to get what you need.  But, as long as you know what you are going to take as apposed to how much, you would have a store of them anyway. 

 to Welshbird, Lukey and Wondertwo   and everyone else reading, Mel XX


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all - esp Gracie - you will be hooked by now I bet!

Been away for a few days trying to find a new house - exhausted! Anyway back now so time to catch up on here and have a nice cuppa! (how old do I sound? 38?!!).

Glad all going well for you all - ktc, great news about getting nearer to the off - I know what you mean about mixed emotions...here's some    for you to help!

I think the length of all the ARGC threads is due to their popularity - the other one is certainly longer though - took me 1/2 hour to post last time I did! - but they are lovely girls on there too.

Havetyou all been reading about the IVF post-code thing today - don't even get me started on it. Just because I have had an FSH over 10 I was not allowed even one NHS Tx (when it's supposed to be three) - when I get preggers I will be asking for a refund to prove they were wrong!)    Surely we all have a right whatever our circumstances? Bah humbug...

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Gracie ! It seems there are a few of us on this thread that have a distance to travel. I asked about bloods while I was there, I actually wanted them to do the immune bloods during my consult, so I didn't have to go back specially for day 1-3 bloods (my GP will do them for me) but I was told that bloods are done before 11am. It may be worth checking this is all bloods and not just the immune. Would your GP do yours?

Nell, glad you are feeling better. Aren't we all quality on this thread ? 

ktc, thats great news and all the very best for Monday. Its lovely that you and Mel will be cycling together. The rest of us can be like cheerleaders in the background. Lukey, Nell, Wondertwo - get your pom-poms out

    

Must go and walk my boy.
Love to you all, Welshbird x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hiya All

Mel, I'm going to try and buy the other drugs via Ali's (he's supposed to be cheapest) if I can.  When I go for my 5 day scan I'm going to ask them what I'm starting on, they are bound to know roughly what my drug/dose will be to start with.  I spoke to Ali's pharmacy on the phoen yesterday and he was really friendly and helpful.  He keeps most of the fertility drugs in stock (unlike my local Tesco, Boots etc who said they had to order them for next day).  I haven't been through an IVF cycle with ARGC before, but my understanding is that hey phone you every day after reviewing your blood test results and advise you what to take, well if they did that to me and I didn't have the drugs at home I'd have to travel back into London anyway!  I guess we'll just have to ask them.  The nurse I spoke to was fine about the suprecur.

Anyway, just a quick one as I'm off out tonight... no drinking though as I'm designated driver... trying to detox a little before d/r  

Keep up the chatter....

K x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

What can I say Welshbird, I can't wait to see your Pom Poms in action   , it's making me laugh   just thinking about it, everytime that ktc and I have a sniff or an injection I can just imagine the batons twirling.

ktc, Thanks for the info and have a lovely time tonight.

Lukey, did you manage to find yourself and new house?  I do agree that everyone should get a chance to have at least one NHS treatment, because I had to wait so long for my appointment to see the consultant I had turned 40 by the time I got in and therefore didn't qualify either   .

Better go and put the dinner on, catch you all later.
Mel
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you ladies for all your kind thoughts   , bubbles to you all  .

Mel
xxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I had better dust off my pom poms then eh?!  I may be called into action...and funnily enough I was never a cheerleader at school...  so maybe this is my chance.
Am having a down few days  my brother and his girlfriend had their first baby end of Jul- she got pregnant the month after my MC and they did not tell us till she was well over 5 months. Timing and generally trampled heart feelings are getting on top of me. Stupid little things like....my cousin chose the name for his little girl that I had chosen if we had a girl when we knew we were pregnant. I was very close to my nana and was going to use her name as a middle name...but as my mum sent me an email with nieces names- seems my brother has done that too. All my firsts have been overtaken, and I generally am feeling rather useless and pathetic at the moment...not like me honestly.  DH has been away now 4 months and I think I just need to have him home for a while. I will beat myself with the happy stick I promise later


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey-thanks.   You are right, this process makes us view the world a little differently. Our house is provided for us....and thanks to my job, is bound to have 3-4 bedrooms. I do see people raise eyebrows when they know it is just me and DH, and mostly just me! What they don't see is the time we spend apart, and how lonely that can be. Money does not make up for it...  
At the moment I speak to DH about 2-3 times a week and we email most every day....they only get 20 mins to phone home each week- just not the same...he is busy and I don't want to burden him with stuff when there is nothing he can do about it. I have started a new job and the "kids" question is getting really tedious. I have come close to being rude a few times, just from pure frustration. I am also getting the "it could still happen" missive too....and this is from medical qualified people 
I am just in a funk and will drag out of it soon


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I know  - he also has the biggest.....heart of anyone I know. he is incredibly thoughtful...which is why I miss him so much. Plus he has a cure all hug


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds blinkin' fabulous- so, do we get to see?!!!!!! Pretty please 
We are lucky aren't we? Ok, off to bed to dream of DH...and wish the next 25 days away a little quicker.
Night ladies.
x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh Nell, its the hardest when the pg ones are family.  I can quite happily pass pg women in the street - it doesn't bother me so much, after all they could have been struggling as long as me/ been through tx dozens of times, and as for the 16 year olds, well, I just feel sorry for them.  Somehow when its family its just a bit too personal.  Almost as if they've taken something we should be entitled to -like names!!  I know my sister wants to use my Nana's middle name and my family dn't know about the tx so its a race to the finish line.

Its human nature to feel as you do, esp. as your DH is so far away.  I hope you are feeling a bit better today - its Friday if that helps, one day closer to DH and that all important visit to ARGC.

Lukey - we are moving into a 4 bed, far too big for 2 of us but we loved the house and decided it would be a great house to bring up kids in.  We had a talk and said we would live in it for a few years and if no little ones turned up we could always sell.  It made me realise that none of the decision we make now are set in stone and also, we shouldn't hang around waiting to see if we become parents or not. Find a house that makes you happy !  

By the way were you two on the wine last night, this thread had started to get a little racy towrd the end !  

ktc and mel - how's the sniffing going      

Speak to you all later.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

hi Welshbird.

Have just done a little search for you in terms of accomodation in London. Try laterooms.com there are a few hotels (jury's inn etc) for under £80. its always worth looking at. they will prob get cheaper (but less choice) closer to the date u wish to travel too.

Hope this helps

Ali


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Got my bloods back today, and for CD3 my FSH was 12   It was 8.4 after my last IVF cycle failed. I am not feeling as optimistic about anything at the moment- whinger out!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- I know what you mean, don't worry and if your mum is looking in fertility sites that would be 
No drinking here either- which is a shame. Trying to coax my body into behaving itself, and that is obviously going horribly wrong, so maybe I should go back to boozing and eating lard...and being a jabba?!
A friend is over from UK this weekend. She is another IVF'er except her cycles were both BFP but she lost at 8 wk and 12 wk, so we have a certain empathy for each other. I think pizza, wine and some whinging will be in order! Her DH is just back from 4 months away...
I keep dreaming about an apartment in the sunshine somewhere, giving up work and just living and enjoying time with DH.... greedy me!


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I seems to have missed so much and was only away for a day.  

Little Nell,    Lots of Hugs for you, I'm so sorry   you feel down in the dumps, I must be terribly tough for you when you are feeling down not to have the biggest hug of all there. The three weeks till DH get home will fly by and we are all here for you in the mean time. As Lukey says try not to worry about your FSH, they fluctuate so much, your body is probably waiting for your low level for when DH gets back   .

Lukey and Welshbird, we are in the process of moving too, I'm trying not to get stressed out by it all and letting DP do the worrying this time, what is it with Solicitors and Estate Agents   they all come from the same mould I think.  ktc and I haven't started sniffing yet that's, we start that on Monday, I'll keep you posted on how I feel.  I also know what you mean about pg in the family my Brother in law got married three weeks ago and they are looking to start a family straight away, I nearly cried there and then when my MiL told me, let alone if they have one. It's difficult isn't it as I don't wish them any ill feeling I just so wish it were me  .

Anyway I'm off to have a tidy up now, andother big hug for Little Nell before I go   . 

Take care all.
Mel
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Sorry to butt in. I had my initial appt at the argc yesterday. Alhtough i have had nk cell testing before they suggested i have the chicargo tests as these are more comprehensive. they said until i have had these, they cant say what tx they will advise me to have. they suggested i do the monitoring cycle then have the tests. but having thought about it i want to know asap what is wrong. did any of you guys have the chicargo tests? do you think i can call on monday and ask to go in and have them asap? how long do the results take to come back? sorry for all the questions. 

good luck to everyone  
Luc


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Mel-Thanks for the hugs...think my hormones are all over the place this month! I have just moved house too, and doing it on my own (for the 4th time) whilst finishing one job and starting another was stressful to say the least. I have told DH he is on his own doing the next one- I have more grey hairs than I ever have seen...which means only one thing============= HAIRDYE!

Luc- Not had my appt yet so am afraid I cannot help. From what I have read they tailor your treatment specifically for your needs/results. Hopefully one of the others can help?

Hi to the rest of the crew- welshbird any updates? lukey housemoves are pants! Ktc how is the drug buying going?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

All - morning!

Nell - my mum looking at fertility sites.......     
Was the pizza and wine good? Went out last night and ended up with the four of us being the last in the restaurant polishing of the red wine at 1am! Bit tired today....don't mind moving house it's finding the right one that I stress about. 

Welshbird - where are you today? It can't be sunny in Wales and not here?!!

Luc - hi - can't help either as am awaiting my ARGC appt but suggest you post on main ARGC thread as they will def know. Hope it all goes well.

Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Luc

I can let you know what happened to me if that helps,   I had my initial appointment and then went back the following week for my Chicago test, which happened to coincide with it being my day 2, they took 18 test tubes of blood in all so it seems they do do a lot of tests.  I then had to do a home ovulation kit and went for a scan when that proved positive.  There was a lot of info on my folder then to do with my blood test result but they didn't discuss them with me at that time.  It was probably about two weeks after that ,that I had a call to discuss the results.  I couldn't start treatment straight away as my Brother in Law was getting married mid treatment and I couldn't risk not being at the wedding.  So, although I thought I was going to start this month on the short protocol they decide to start me on d/regging which I am now due to start on Monday. So all in all since my initial appointment to starting, bearing in mind I had to miss a month it has been about 3.5 months, I have a short cycle which has helped. 
I hope this has help you decide what to do and ask.
Good Luck 
Mel
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

Melmac - so sorry missed you on my post (rare hangover)....


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

*Greetings from sunny North Wales * 

(only joking, its pants here. gale force wind and heavy rain = smelly, wet dog )

Sorry to have been so quiet, little sis is over and taking up a lot of time. She nevers stops talking, think she is fitted with Duracells ! Also have rare hangover today - though think its more to do with late night / age than amount of alcohol consumed.

Nell, hope the pizza and wine helped. A long chat with a good friend and plenty of alcohol normally does the trick. Don't worry about the FSH too much, as Lukey says, it goes up and down, and at our age it will fluctuate. I wasn't best impressed with mine last month 11.7 (up from 7) but it wasn't mentioned at my consult and it won't stop us doing what we want.

Lukey - where are you looking to move to? Are you waiting patiently for your appt or are you calling up trying to get a cancellation?

Yeah, yeah girls, I believe you - big 'hearts' 

Luc - I am going to do the Chicago tests and while I'm waiting for the results go thru' a monitoring cycle. At least that way at the end of the month I can start on the best possible cycle of tx, something suited to me. For the sake of a month I think its worth it. We might be cycling around the same time if you are starting soon. By the way they only do the immune testing Mon-Thurs and all bloods before 11am.

Mel - can we add mortgage companies to the list? What do they do all day and why does it take so long to get things moving

Ali - thanks for the info on hotels

I am planning to start my monitoring cycle on 25th September. This is a Monday, and should be D1 (but sometimes I AF is early by 2/3 days so may be D2 or D3) - I will have all my immune bloods done and my Day 1-3 bloods. Will anyone else be around then ?

Hi to ktc and wondertwo and anyone else I've missed.
Hope you're all having a good weekend
Love Welshbird x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Girls, 

Im gonna call them monday and ask to do them asap. i dont know why they suggested i do my monitoring cycle then the chicargo tests that seems silly. id rather know as early as possible what tx they will be suggesting. 

good luck all of you 

Luc


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Luc, are you not at woking anymore#?

B.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy i have pm'd you.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

No worries Lukey, I hope your hangover has eased a little  

Welshbird we can definitely add Mortgage companies to the list of baddies  

Morning Little Nell I hope you are feeling a little more chipper today  

Baby dust and bubbles to all  

Mel
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Welshbird - moving to Cambridge - feel quite brave about this as never moved anywhere where I don't know anyone. Having said that its not as if it's China is it?!! London is only an hour away! Sooo, will also be a long(ish) distant IVF-er! Didn't you say you were moving back here? RE: appts - no, waiting til Oct (it's only 5 weeks away - eek) and settling for the ones we've got. Need a few weeks off, plus going for some sun beforehand!
Melmac - hangover now gone  - thnx to lovely lots of food yesterday and bed at 9! No more wine now for me....(really).....what have you been up to?
Nell - hope you are Ok...

Hi eveyone else..xx


Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,
My turn for the hanger over today! Went out last night with some friends and we had
red wine mojito's more red wine and all washed down with tapas at the restaurant. I got home and did the drink and type thing-bad!- and at some stage during the night I got up and puked in the loo. So that was not so nice but probably why I feel pretty human today. Gross huh? Feel better for it, in that I got to let off steam abit. The dodgy belly thing is not so nice but will just have to watch what I eat today. Too much garlic last night, which kills my IBS bigtime!
Hi to all and I think I will be joining Lukey in the abstain from booze phase again.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh My goodness... so much chatter    I love it!!   all round girlies!

I was away at the end of last week with work so couldn't log on.. I have 'big brother' in work and they monitor the sites you visit   .. .and to top that FF is restricted access so I'd have to ask IS for permission... thought best not eh !!

I feel left out that I'm not in the process of moving house... although I've had my fair share.  In past 11 years DH and I have moved 5 times and they were 3 'miles apart' locations!!  Lukey, we moved to south Bucks about 15 months ago.. we didn't know anyone.. but now know a handfull   .  Saying that though, DH and I have spent much more time together and we both feel so much closer  .  OK, so I know lawyers, estate agents and mortgage providers fall into the most hated category, but careful, I sort of fall into one of those categories        .  Good luck with the house moving, buying though.. stay positive, I agree with the theory of living now and getting a house with space for a growing family.. staying positive is what keeps us going!

Melmac, how are you feeling today?  I'm so excited about starting the sniffing in the morning... and I can't wait for the cheerleaders to do the stuff with their pom poms    

Zilly, good luck with your sniffing tomorrow... I've sent you a pm.

Welshbird.. give my love to the beloved country   

Little Nell, hope the hangover is better! Guess no more    tonight??

Think I'd better go and help DH paint the bedroom.. I've waited until he's nearly finished   

Take care everyone

Kxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

K, I am feeling a ton better, which is good. Amazing what a cup of tea and a toasted chicken and cheese pannini can do for you! Tonight is more gossip but staying in with pizza and a large amount of soft drink or tea!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

feel a bit more spritely myself actually  

blimey ktc - just looking at your post had me all excited - you are v good with the smilies - will have to do better on these....thnx for words on moving, am quite looking forward to it actually.....anyway just wanted to say.....

with the sniffing to all sniffers at the mo! ....

              

Off to GPs tomorrow to see how many FSH tests he'll let me have for free as I want to monitor my own over the next few months...wish me luck!

Lukey

xx


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies
I hope you don't mind helping me out with some info. I have my first appointment on 4th Oct at ARGC, and have learned that from that day onwards you start your treatment. 
1)Is it likely that I will undergo a monitored cycle first, and if so, what does this entail?
2) After that, or instead of that, what happens, do I start to down reg straight away?
3) How often am I likely to need to visit the Clinic during the monitored cycle and /or the downregging period?

I work for myself and have to make commitments to clients in advance, so although I know that during the stimming stage I will need to be able to get to the Clinic every day, I am not what level of attendance is required throughout the other stages.

Many thanks in advance, and thank you all so much for just being there............
Hope to get to know some of you soon
Emma xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Truly - hi - you are at the ARGC 2 days b4 me! I can not give you exact timings but it's probably fair to say that once stimming you will need to be there most of the time for what I can see! On this thread most are just about to "do the ARGC thing" but if you post on the ICSI ARGC thread they will be able to tell you all!

Good Luck!

Lukey

xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Welcome to the thread. As ktc pointed out we are a gossipy bunch!  , so the more the merrier. 
Not sure I can answer all your questions, most of us are fairly new and just finding our feet but there is a very good thread on the ICSI section where I'm sure you will find all your answers. I was told at my initial consult that they would like me to do a monitoring cycle, I think its very much an individual thing and they could probably tell you over the phone if they think you should do this or not. As for what it entails, its basically blood test on Day 1 (or 2, or 3) - a scan around D10, then you will monitor your ovulation at home with pee sticks, then another scan on day of ovulation and finally a hysteroscopy a few days after.

Girls, have I forgotten anything? 

They like you to start the tx cycle straight after the monitoring cycle - that way everything is up to date - and I was told that implantation is often better after a recent hysteroscopy - but it depends on what protocol you are on wether or not you D/R. Poor responders, like me, are often put on a short protocol where you go straight onto stimming - so it all depends on what your monitoring cycle and previous tx show. Dolly has done a great diary on page 4 of this thread which shows all the visits she had to make.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx
Welshbird x[br]: 3/09/06, 16:51Oh Lukey we posted at the same time!  Glad you are feeling better today. I was in the middle of writing my post and considering the whole tee-total thing when DH walked past me with a beer in his hand and I could see the condensation on the bottle  so I went chasing after him to demand mine in a glass  Need more will power  Good luck with the GP tomorrow.

Nell - hope you are feeling more human - just the thought of mojitos and red wine made me feel icky.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  to you all.
Love Welshbird x

PS       for all girls sniffing


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girlies

All the hangover stories did make me laugh   , It makes me feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one who feels rough after a few glasses of wine.  The amount of wine that I can consume now has gone down so much since I was younger   .

kts, do share, what do you do for a living? obviously if you do fall into any of the categories we have been speaking about, you don't count as a baddie   , only the ones we have been dealing with   .  I'm a bit scared about the sniffing, it's all so new to me, but I'm looking forward to starting at last, it's been so long since our last lot treatment I feel a complete beginner again   .

Lukey, not done much this weekend, we took my in-laws to look at our new (hopefully) house yesterday, and popped into see my friend this afternoon, obviously lacking on the wine front.  Does anyone know if you are allowed to drink in the sniffing stage or does it all stop for me today, I have a works do on Thursday on a boat down the Thames and wondered it I could have a glass or two   .  Good Luck with your doc tomorrow   .

Hi Emma, and welcome.  I can't be 100% sure but here is what happened to me at ARGC, I was monitored on my first cycle, this was to see if I ovulated, it involves, a day 2 blood test, a home ovulating kit, a midcycle scan and another blood test and the Chicago tests if you decide on that route. 
They may decide that you don't need to d/regging depending on whether they put you on a long or a short protocol, so I can't really answer that one   .
As for the monitored cycle you will probably just need to go maybe three times, ktc can confirm this or not as the case maybe.  As far as the d/regging goes I can't answer that either I'm afraid as I don't start until tomorrow.  But good luck with what ever you decide to do.  .

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday Ladies.
Mel
xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Truly and WELCOME

All I can do is say how it happend for me at ARGC. After my first consult I went straight to a cycle of IUI, this failed, then I had another which was abandoned. After the last abandoned I was asked to come in for a day 1/2 blood test. they then called me that afternoon to say my FSH was 4 and that if I was thinking about IVF then this would be a good month. Since my Day 1/2 scan I haven't needed to go back and I start d/r (sniffing suprecur) tomorrow (day 24 of a 31 normal cycle). I have to phone up on day mu AF arrives to arrange a day 5 scan, I think I'll be stimming after that and it's then that you have to go in daily (sometimes twice). Saying that if you are working/living in London, bloods daily shouldn't be too much of an issue. Every time I've needed bloods I've had them done at the clinic on Harley street that ARGC use at 7.30 in the morning (means an early train for me into London), and then a train back out of London to where I work and I can just make it to my office by 8.50 so no-one knows about my little trip to London that morning. I know that they sometimes ask you to go back in the afternoon on a few days when you're stimming, but I guess I'll just have to wing those!!

I was scanned by MrT himself (he doesn't do most scans from what I gather although he does review EVERY case and decide upon treatment) as to see if I needed a hysteroscopy (on a previous scan the Dr thought I may have a fibroid). Mr T didn't think it would be a problem to implantation and so advised against a hysteroscopy. From what I was told a hysteroscopy is done around day 6, but again, it'll be tailored to you.

About a monitoring cycle... I would have thought they would but as I'm sure you know MrT treats every case separately and will do what's best for you.. that's why his success rate is so good. If they suggest it then it's for the best.

Good luck anyhow... and stay  

Ok... I'm still dodging helping DH paint the bedroom and he's starting to get cross   .

Catch up later girls

K xx

 [br]: 3/09/06, 17:09Goodness... we are gossiping this afternoon! Mel and Welshbird you both posted whilst I was typing.

Cold lager.. so tempting.... I mustn't... this is hard!!  

Mel, keep guesssing but I'm not the stereotype.. well I certainly hope not!!  

bye for now

K xx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

K - now you're just teasing!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

k - it's so obvious, don't be shy .... it's really ok to be a "special masseuse" (sure that doesn't look right spelling-wise) - no-one will judge you on this honestly.....   

mel - re: the drinking - sure the answer is prob to lay off but was always told a little of what you like is a good thing. sniffing is fien I did it for the 1st time last time - just like having vicks synex up your nose (but more regimented - time, more often and not quite such a nice smell!) - easy/peasy - you will be fine 

Truly - hope you've got all your answers (though not from me!)

Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, ok... I'm legal... but I'm, glad to say I don't practice in property (or divorce!!)     

DH has now finished the painting... all I have to do is hang up the new curtains!   

K x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

amazing what a bit of arm-twisting can do.....    

mmm - curtain hanging : fun..... , think you should give DH a nice big cuddle tonight for all his paining skills  

I've got "tiredness laughter" - anyone else get this? when everything is just soooooooo hilarious...!  

xx[br]: 3/09/06, 18:52...that was pain*T*ing obviously....


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, it should be paining.. I've given him a right earbashing for all the paint splashes on the bath in the en suite     But yes, I guess a cuddle is in order   

K x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well I've been away from this thread for just one week and now feel totally lost - so much chatter in one week.  I'm on countdown now to my initial appointment at the ARGC - next Monday - tried to do a ticker but not quite sure what is going on.  Just got that funny line at the bottom of my signature.  Did a copy and paste as instructed and the ticker does appear properly so why doesn't it show now!  Any ideas!

Be back when I've got to grip with all that's been going on.

Sam

PS Can't remember who it was but we were discussing sending notes ahead of our initial appointments.  Did you do it?  Was it well received?  Just thought I'd better get mine done .


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- has been sniffing something already if she is giggling when tired.  Although I do know what you mean...long night shifts have been known to do that to me.
ktc- I have an image of the karate kid painting the fence for some reason-  Cuddles are where the fun starts! 
sam-I never got round to sending my notes, but thanks for the reminder- will take stuff into work and get it copied. Need them to know the full biz as I cannot just hop over from Germany.

Oh and the ticker thing...you need to probably put







at the end so it knows to put the image there using the drections you have given it.
Rats it won't let me write it...ok try this [] with img in it at the start of the ticker thing and [] with /img  in it after all the words of the ticker thing










Yep, that works now


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks so much Little Nell.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

GOOD MORNING

remenber me i have been away for 3 weeks and this thred had gone mad, i have not had time to read all 197 emails i had but came right here 

glad we are still going and hello to all new girls.

sam not long to go now ,

I am waiting for next at to start all my blood tests and stuff should be end of this week.

better go and read all the posts so i can join in on all the gosip on this thred

lots of love 

nicola


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, Just to let yo know I've started sniffing 7.00am on the dot this morning  
It was a bit ucky but not too bad.

Just wanted to say    to Nicola, I hope you had a great holiday, also   to Sam, I took along my notes with me,  as I managed to get a cancellation there wasn't time for me to send them ahead of time, and the Lady Doc I saw seemed to be happy.

Best wishes to all.
Mel
xx


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for the info ladies, very helpful. 

It seems that most of us are joining the AGRC after suffering failures at other Clinics, and I wondered if I could ask if any of you feel like me?

This will be our third attempt, and probably our last. Because of that I am almost resigned to the fact that it won't work this time and I had better start preparing to talk to Adoption Agencies. I guess this is my brain's way of protecting me from the finality of it all and the complete dispair of not having my own children. The problem is, this means I am approaching this cycle with such a negative head, that I am concerned that it will affect my chances of success!!! 

I feel trapped between A) trying to believe it will work and being positive, which will aid my chances of success AND B) being realistic and sensible so that another failure will not feel that this is the end of the world! AAAGGGGGHHHHH 

I hope you don't mind me posting this here, I have tried to talk to DH about this, but he really doesn't kow what to say to make me feel any better. Who better to confide in, that the same people who know EXACTLY what I am going through, every minute of the blinking day  

Thank you 
Emma xxx


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Does anyone know what level of oestradiol ARGC will accept on dat 1-3 bloods?


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

They told me <150 but the lower the better, what level is it?
egg


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Nicola - Glad to have you back.

Emma - I do understand exactly how you feel.  This will be my 6th IVF cycle and definitely my last (just can't afford any more otherwise I would go on).  I was so positive on my first two cycles but since then I have felt very negative when approaching the cycle but as soon as the cycle starts then I can't help getting my hopes up.  I think it is the positiveness of my clinic that has helped me feel that way.  But come the 2WW, as soon as I get to day 10 with no symptoms I just give up.  For what it is worth I truly don't believe that attitude has anything to do with it - it is either going to work or it isn't and none of us no why.

But having said all that I also don't believe you can ever prepare yourself for an IVF failure so you may as well let yourself feel positive as it will make the cycle much easier to bear.  I actually really enjoy cycling (with the exception of the 2WW) because for those couple of weeks I can dream of success and I also enjoy the close bond we have on this board with our cycle buddies.

Sam

PS  Was that the beginnings of a list someone did way back?


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Egg, it is 158 pmol/l. Any idea what this means or how to get it down if it is too high?

Thanks


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Amber, I think it is read in context with the other results FSH and LH.  If it gets too high it can indicate that your ovary has already recruited a dominant follicle for that month so it makes the SP a no go but if you are doing the LP then it possibly doesn't matter.  But I am not sure at what level it would have to be to indicate that.  The other cause is an ovarian cyst but I think then the levels are in the 3-400s.  I don't know how to lower it but it can fluctuate month to month just like FSH.  I have done a SP when it was 162 and FSH 5something but that wasn't at ARGC and you know how everything has to be so precisely right there before they let you start anything at all, I know this is a good thing and in our best interests but so frustrating!
egg
x


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the info Egg


Good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Afternoon Everyone,

Sam and Nicola - welcome back, hope you had good vacations. Sam, not long to go til next Monday. Are you excited? Nicola are you doing a monitored cycle? You two might be cycling close together.

Emma, I understand exactly how you feel. One of the reason we left having IVF tx for so long was because I saw it as some sort of final step. In my mind, while we ttc naturally, if that didn't work I always had IVF to turn to.  However, as I got older and closer to 40 we felt we couldn't put it off any longer, and now the IVF isn't working   (and, I swear to God, if one more person tells me how they know someone that got pg after stopping fertility tx ......    )

This will most likely be our final go - and I've worked myself into a complete state of ambivalence. Although, I know underneath it all I'm really nervous & I was never like that with previous tx. Part of me thinks I need to be more positive, but I also don't want to get my hopes up - and I'm really putting off thinking about how I will deal with a negative because this time it won't just be another BFN - I will have to accept being childless (or just "selfish with too much money" as my SIL likes to put it !!!)

Sorry, that all sounded really depressing didn't it.  Don't want to put a downer on the thread this afternoon.

ktc, hope you got your curtains hung 

Mel - congratulations, you are on your way. I'm twirling my baton for you.[fly]     ​[/fly]

Hi to Nell, Lukey, Wondertwo and everyone else. Hope you're all OK and had a good weekend.
Love Welshbird x[br]: 4/09/06, 15:54ktc - did you start D/R today aswell ??


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Did I miss anyone?








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Egg
Little Nell
Lukey
Welshbird
Truly
Sam2995
Nicola Parsons








*Down regulation*

Melmac
ktc








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*








*POAS*


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Excellent Little Nell.  It is great we are all in this together from day 1

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and Welshbird, I would just go ahead and bash them. I have been on a cruise, which is the other thing I keep getting told along with stop trying and it will happen....I also can no longer listen to the Anji CD as it seems like she lies to me having had BFN on my cycles...

have you guys seen this....


> What people would say if you were paraplegic instead of infertile:
> 
> So, what do you think people would say to you if you were paraplegic instead of infertile?
> 
> ...


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow Nell, brilliant list        and the jokes ...   

and thanks for the tip, bashing it is     (perhaps if I was a bit more aggressive I'd get pg   )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird- I have more where that came from....and as for dumb remarks about TTC, well I have got to the point where I just smile- how on earth is *insert whatever they are suggesting* going to fix my one rubbish tube and my old defunct ovaries  
I will keep the list going and when we get a new thread we can put it on page one...


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening All  

ktc, I have changed my baddie list   to include Conveyancers and not solicitors, how have you got on with your sniffing today? it's not as bad as I thought although have had a pretty bad taste in my mouth all day    I locked myself in the loo this afternoon for my 3.00pm fix and can you believe someone came and knocked on the door.  When I eventually came out there was a man from out facilities team waiting for me out side to vacate the toilets, the worst thing was, as I had been in there so long I hate to think what he thought I was doing    

Lukey, Great news about your Doc  , that is good of him, shame he can't pay for some other bits and bobs too.

Little Nell, I love your quote, it's so true, I have learnt, unfortunately how incredibly insensitive some people are  

Welshbird, thanks for your twirling   How are you?

Truly, I can't really add any more to what the other girls have already said, and said so well.  We are all here for you   miracles do happen and there is no reason that they shouldn't to anyone of us. 

Hi to Sam, Nicola and everone else here      

Best Wishes 
Mel
xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Nell and all,

An ARGC "old girl" here.

No offence intended. Just wanted to let you know that I am disabled and sometimes use a wheelchair. Yes, people do say those things!

Really.... they do.

With lots of love and baby dust to you all,


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Flopsy- it is a crazy mad world sometimes...


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Mel
Yes I started the sniffing today. I've been so paranoid at making sure I'm on time that I've been setting the alarm on my mobile phone  . It was certainly easier 1st thing this morning as I didn't have to worry about being disturbed. This afternoon I just hid myself in my office and had my back against the office door so that no one could get in... I must have looked a right idiot  . I hardly slept last night as I sort of felt excited... but now I exhausted... but can't go to bed yet as I have to wait until 11pm for next sniff  . Oh well, all in a good cause  Haven't had any side effects but then again I wouldn't yet  . Do you worry about it all running out (TMI maybe)... I was sniffing for ages after I'd 'sniffed' the suprecur just in case any was escaping... I know I kn w crazy !!

Little Nel, wow... the list is great    I haven't started   yet but I think my DH is waiting for it...  

Sam, Nicola.. welcome back! We've got a right lot of    going on!!

Welshbird.. yep, got the curtains hung. Decided our bedroom needed a refresh (well the bedroom has been used a lot over the past few years whilst TTC  ) so I had a bit of a spending spree and bought all new bed linen, new curtains, all new stuff for the en suite and also persuaded DH to paint a wall in bedroom and the en suite. Think I went a bit mad buying it all in one go but I've told DH that I'm not spending any money on new clothes at the moment as I'm hoping to get fat (ie pg) soon!!! Decided against telling him how much is cost though   

Lukey, great news your GP will pay for some tests. I've found that the blood tests was the cost I hadn't really thought about. At ARGC it's £30 per test and a few times I've had 3 tests on one day. Not sure if you've got your Hep B, Hep C and HIV done, they have to have been done in the 12months prior to EC. I spoke to my GP and he'd do HEP B and HEP C on NHS but as we wanted the HIV for fertility treatment we'd have to pay for that one. DH and I were a bit unorganised and as I went onto IVF very quickly we just went and got the lot done at ARGC (at a cost of £100 for each of us   )

Flopsy, sorry to hear you haven't had you're BFP yet.

OK, I'm off to get all dreamy in my 'new' bedroom  

take care girlies

K xx
 [br]: 4/09/06, 22:03PS Mel, glad I'm off your most hated list


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Welshbird, Sam and Lukey. Just reading your replies has made me feel so much better, and not 'in this on my own'.   

Its amazing how comforting it is being part of a group that 'know' exactly how you feel. Even seeing Little Nell's list, and me being part of it, makes me feel far more positve and supported to take on this next attempt. 

I have decided this cycle that I am not going to get too 'into' it! Wanting to know numbers, sizes and qualities etc. just makes it more stressful. The numbers and quality also do not seem to have much bearing on success, so am going to try and ignore all of this, and sail through the process, rather than ride the roller coasters of highs and lows...........Yeah, I know, I am saying that now, but when it comes to it, will I be able to stick to it.  

Any how, must get on........have a good day ladies.
Truly xxx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Truly, I'm so glad you are feeling better.  I guess its all about trying to keep everything level as much as we can.  This place is great, just to chat and know that you are not alone.  

Mel & ktc - Day 2 -     just a quick ra-ra as I'm dashing to catch the boat back to the UK.  Will get the pom-poms out later.  You are both so lucky only sniffing 3x - my last clinic had me sniffing 4x, which meant getting up in the night for over 3 weeks - thank God for the ARGC allowing me to do short protocol.  

Catch up with you all later. Have a good day
Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning

well my washing machine is still going, and i have the ironing to tackle and i still have not had time to read about you all. but its good to be back .

some thing a spoke to DH about while on holiday is that we have a 5 bed house and I'm thinking of doing B&B for argc girls that are traveling to London, i have a top floor with 2 bedrooms and a bathroom that we never use and we are in west London a bus ride from ARGC. it would be cheaper than a hotel  .

I'm not sure how many of you are going to be staying in London? and when as we are about to open a new shop (hairsalon) so I'm thinking of not starting my TX till October but i will have my cycle month this month on next AF.  I'm having blood test for that done with my GP just to save penny's,  I;m still not sure we can afford the argc, but may be the B&B could help, 

I have to go to work today we have a salon in notting hill and iv been off for 3 weeks, my step son Jacob-jude  age 7 is off to scholl today so its been a mad house and i have to pick him up at 3 I love him to death but its just not the same, and he is with his mother half the time .

so i have a short day at work and a new receptionist to cover for me when i have my next tx as my old assistant is off back to oz this week so i better go an scrub up so i look the part for a new empoyee.

i will try to cach up on all you storys and lern all you names

love nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling a bit miserable this morning so thought I'd come on here and try and cheer myself up.  These last few days (from I think 7 and 8dpo) I've been experiencing a fair bit of uterine aching (a knot like feeling) and I got my hopes up thinking it could be implantation.  Well yesterday along came the tickly throat and slightly off-colour (shivers/hot flushes) feeling that I have become so familiar with (any one else have this?) at this stage of the 2WW.  In my last 3 IVF failures I had the exact same symptoms at more or less the same days past ET.  And when I had my miscarriage earlier this year everything was fine until I got to 5 weeks when that tickly throat reared its ugly head.   When I mentioned these symptoms to my current cons he flippantly replied that I was "picking up lots of viruses".  Now this could be true but as I haven't had so much as a cold for about 3 years I find it hard to believe that I am unfortunately enough to always pick up a one day virus in the 2WW so can't ignore it anymore. 

But maybe it is all coincidence (or some strange reaction to progesterone) but I knew I had to leave my current clinic because my cons attitdude.  He didn't even pretend to consider what I was saying.  So I've been hoping that the ARGC will not only treat it all seriously but be able to offer a miracle cure, I am getting scared that they won't/can't and then there will be no last chance.

So now I've written all this I am feeling a bit better.  It was stupid of me to get my hopes up because the last 4 years experience should have taught me.

Mel & Ktc - Good luck with the sniffing.  3 times a s day sounds bad enough to me - I only had to sniff twice a day in the past.

Truly - Glad you are feeling better, I hope everyone else agrees that being able to pour out your feelings to others on this board who truly understand (even if it can be hard reading) is what this board is all about.  I agree about the list and seeing we are not alone.

My initial appointment is next Monday, am I right in thinking I am the next one to "join"?  Who follows me?  Just wondering who my cycle buddies (if it comes to that) are?

Nicola - I think that is a fab idea and I may well be interested.  Not sure whether it will be necessarily.  Would you be doing it on a daily or weekly basis?

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi sam

its is good to be back 

I think daily i just want to able to offer some help and make life as easy as possible for those haveing TX and as i have been throgh it and am about to again i think it would be a nice way to make a bit of money and offer a comfortable and afordable place to stay.

I have not gone in to it to much as I only had the idear when i was a way. but i will do when i have got my first week back at work out of the way, im still at home i just cant bring may self to leave, i will make some calls and drag my little brown feet to work.

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi to everyone- so tired today and no particular reason for it...21 days and DH will be back. Have decided to take a week off work the 2nd week instead of saving it for potential treatment...I can always sort something else out.

Nicola- I think I would be interested if you do decide to open house...travelling over from here will be stressful enough without adding to it trying to find somewhere to say- I am however a while off even having my appointment so...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

first day back at work not to bad Guy (dh)(hair dresser) had some nice clients in to day so i get to chat to them one was a client who has had 2 ivf babys at the lister so she is always a good one to natter to, and his other client i love as she is so so normal is anni lenox, so after i had had a chat and some lunch it was time to get JJ from school and he had a pal for tea so i sat a drank a bottle of wine with his mum so all in all a good day .

and to top it all DH says i dont have to go in to work tomorrow as i have to much ironing some times its good to have dh as your boss but most of the time its not.......

so by this time tomorrow i will have read all the posts and be so up to date on all the new people.

as for now supper and early night for me .

ta ta 4 now  n icola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi it's me again.

Have a few questions about my initial consultation on Monday.  First of all I have stupidly lost the initial letter that I was sent with the registration form.  I remember there being something on there about blood tests.  If anyone still has this could they tell me if there is anything I need to know before Monday.

Also, do you think it would be OK if dh didn't go.  Time off work is difficult for him and having been through 5 IVFs together we don't feel it is necessary from our point of view for him to be there.

Our appointment is at 12.30.  Does that mean it will be too late for any bloods and I will have to go back another day?

One last thing (and this may be a stupid question).  We all chat in terms of the 2WW and stimms etc etc.  But do doctors understand this?  I have always tried to avoid the term 2WW with my previous cons but find it difficult.  It would be so much easier if I could talk to them like I talk to you.  What do you think?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,
Sam- my letter only told me to turn up at midday, with DH and he be prepared to do a sample. I know that for the process itself and consent they need both of you to sign when you go through it in Germany, but not sure if that is the same in UK. I imagine that they have the facilities to bloods at any time of day otherwise they would get really chocca...
Nicola- glad the first day back went ok
How are our sniffers doing?


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Girls
Sniffing going OK... I seem to be in a routine already but the pom poms are great     .  Hows it going Mel?

Sam, I think they like to have a sample from DH at the initial consult, but if he really can't make it try to take along all of your results from previous tests.  I didn't have bloods done at my initial consult; all my bloods were done on my monitoring cycle or when I started IUI.  ARGC tend to send you around the corner to a clinic in Harley Street for bloods (literally 3 or 4 mins walk) and this clinic is open from 7.30am (may be earlier but that's the earliest I've made it!).

Nicola, renting out your top floor sounds a good idea.. and as we all say every penny counts.  I'm only about 25 mins on train from London but that's enough of a pain.... can't imagine how much hassle it is for those travelling miles!

Has anyone experienced side effects with suprecur?  I'm only on day 2 but I'm shattered and haven't been sleeping well.  Not sure if it's just that I'm awake thinking about a baby or whether the drugs are making me tired   .

Lukey, welshbird, Little Nell and anyone else I've missed  
take care and catch up tomorrow

K x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Sam, I went to my initial appointment at the ARGC on my own (in fact the only time DH comes with me is on the day of EC).  DH wasn't asked to do a sample - but we had had 6 cycles of IVF at my last clinic and I had copies of my notes that showed his sample was always good.  I'm sure that whowever you see will understand if you talk like you do to us.  I know that I have referred to the 2ww and stims before in appointments.  I might be the appointment after you on Monday - I think I've got my followup at 1pm - I'll have to check my diary.  The clinic round the corner does the bloods and they are definitely open till after 2.30pm because when you're on stims you can get called in again the afternoon for more blood tests.

Nicola, glad to have you back - hope you had a lovely holiday and hopefully getting back into work won't be too hard!!!  I think I would prefer to go into work than do a mountain of ironing!! 

Truly, I think you're right to try not to focus too much on numbers etc, it is easy to obsess about it and it definitely only stresses you out more (easier said than done though!!!).

I haven't been around much lately - I've been hiding and licking my wounds after my latest BFN.  Not sure what to do next.. hopefully our followup will clarify things a little for us.  Although I can't imagine how after all the cycles we've done there is much hope of it working.  

Hello to everyone and a big Good luck to all of you who have started treatment.

Dolly


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

This is the third time I have written this message and computer keeps crashing so I am about to give up!

Have started my monitoring cycle now-went down to London last week for day 2 bloods and immune testing and go back for midcycle scan on 12th so getting very excited, if a bit anxious. Should be d/r about the 20th if my calculations are correct. Anyone else d/r at this time? Would be nice to have a cycle buddy as have never had one before. What are everyone's views on alcohol at the stage I am at now? Will give up the wine now if it's for the best but don't know if the odd glass does any harm during monitoring cycle.

Dolly, you must have a huge amount of strength to have got through all that you have- you truly deserve some good luck.

Hello to everyone- am still trying to get to grips with each one of you. Maybe will manage some personals next time.

Gracie x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Evening everyone, 

Sam, regarding the info page on the list of blood tests; It says that they will do them but if you want, you can ask your GP to do them. I guess 'cos its cheaper if you can get your GP to do them & it gives them something to work with at the consult - having said that, my GP did them all, including the HIV, - but ARGC now want to do the hormones again at the start of my monitored cycle. Your DH may need the Hep & HIV test doing if he hasn't had them for a while as well. They are looking for a SA  although it doesn't have to be done on the day of the consult, but you both need to sign the consent form! If it helps, I'm in the same boat with my DH being so busy in work and I checked while I was at the consult and DH doesn't need to attend again 'til EC - so it may be worth dragging him along to this first one 

Nell, time off sounds like a great idea. Much more important to spend some time together when your DH returns. When its time for tx maybe your GP would sign you off ?

*Mel and ktc* - [fly]     [/fly]

Hi to everyone else 
Love Welshbird x[br]: 5/09/06, 21:41Hi Dolly,

We posted at the same time, (well I started and got delayed by a phone call  ) its always good to have someone that knows how the ARGC works - the rest of us are all questions, its a bit like the blind leading the blind, but funny 

So glad you have got your appt. through quickly, although it probably doesn't seem like it to you, I thought you may have had to wait until November. Good luck on Monday. I hope its not too painful and gives you some answers.

Gracie - Mel and ktc are currently D/R and I will hopefully be starting my monitored cycle on 25th so you will have plenty of company.

Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

I still have not done the ironing i wonder is DH will notice?? its just so hot in London today.

Dolly hi sorry about your result i was thinking of you on holiday.  

I had a few days on holiday where my BFN came back to me and every where i looked was a baby or a pregnant lady , i find Guy dose not get it at all maybe as he has a child he dose not have the total loss that I have , and some times me being a step mother makes the whole thing more raw i do love him very much we have been together as a family for over 3 years and i miss him when he is with his mother. But he is not mine .

And to top it all my brother and partner are having a baby at the end of the year and i have not spoken to them at all i just cant do it its killing my poor mum it will be her first grandchild AND ITS NOT MINE  i find this very hard to deal with.


on a lighter note, i don't work on a Mon or Tues so any one up in London any of those days and want to meet 4 a coffee after or B4 appointment I'm not to far from ARGC.


OK lunch then ironing 

pip pip nicola


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nicola-it is nice here too for the first time in ages, and I got away from work early! Woohoo! Tell DH creased is the new ironed!

I know exactly how you feel about your brother. My brother and his gf have just had their first, a little girl. She was due the month after I would have been-so if I had stayed pg ours would have been first grandchild...not to be so, now I just won't go home. My parents live round the corner so there is bound to be an arranged dinner get together or unexpected but arranged drop in for coffee and I will not be able to endure the coo-ing and the pain that I am not in that same place... 

Our appt will be a Mon but i will have DH in tow, so that may be a bit much for you- he is a handful


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I can't be doing with missing days, I have again missed so much.  I couldn't get on the Internet last night as DP was on there all evening, it seems we have a problem with the house we are buying, it is an old rectory and apparently       if we move in and the local Church falls down we could be liable to pay for the repair, its called Chancel Repair Liability  

Anyway enough of that, kts, I'm still going strong on the sniffing front, I keep waking up at about 4.00am   and then have trouble getting back off to sleep so I'm a bit tired too, I don't seem to have any side affects other than that but have been drinking litres of water. I must admit I have also turned into a bit of a sniffer, its a good job the spray isn't power or we'd all be getting arrested  

Welshbird, I glad I don't have to do 4 sniffs I had enough trouble last night staying awake until 11.00pm, you are great with the Pom Poms I must say         

Hi Sam, I hope you are feeling a little better now,   my DP didn't come to our first appointment, which they seemed quite happy with, he did have to come back with me to do a sample next when I went for my day 2 blood test, but he only came with me for convenience he could have popped in on his own.

Hi Lukey, my nostrils are not bad although I feel as if I have turned into my Nan, as i am walking round with a tissue up my sleeve just in case y nose runs 

Little Nell, Good idea about having the week off with DH, you can have a week long  

Hi DollyDee, I'm sorry to hear about your last BFN    I hope your next consultation helps you out.

 too everyone else.
Love Mel
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

i have got AF today well i will have by lunch time I'm sure so i have made appoint to get day 2 blood done at GP in the morning do i have to have any forms from argc?? cos i don't I just don't want to wait another month, also if AF dose not show today but tomorrow is that to early for the right reading I have high FSH levels and i don't want a false reading but i am trying to save money I'm sure ARGC will do them for me on sat but it will be £90. HELP I'm panicing

MELMAC hi when are you moving and do you think having TX while going through a move is going to be stressfull, we are opening a new shop in Oct and i was going to wait till after to start mine Guy says just get on and do it but I'm starting a new business with in the salon of lux gifts and nice things we are at a big trade show this weekend so i thought i would get my monitoring cycle out the way this month and start in Nov? or shall i just get on with it.

Lukey have a good holiday where are you off to ??

I was out at my assistants leaving do last night and i think that was my last drink I have gained so much weight i have gon from a 10 to almost a 14 but am squeezing in to all my clothes and feel so uncomfortable all the time , I am going to join a health club this week for the first time in my life and get a personal trainer its money i would rather put in to TX but i just have to do it for my self Guy is going to join as well he has a club near work but is going to change to our local one and come with me     is going to be the harsest for me as i have a stressfull time at work hairdressers are not the easyest people to work with (or live with) and that wine when i come in is the thing that gets me throiugh the day but we have non in the house so im going to go 4 it and see if it helps with the weight .

have a good day all

Nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Thanks for all the responses to my questions, everyone is so helpful.  I just have a few more.  If the ARGC do recommend a course of IVF at my appointment then will we do all the consent form stuff there and then?  Also is it normal to have a scan at this appointment?  Finally is payment on the day (credit card?) and how much should I expect?  Sorry for all the questions but I lost my price list.

Gracie - my view on the alcohol situation is that it is OK until you get to the stimms stage and even then I don't think the odd glass of wine will do any harm.  From the moment I start the dr's I just try to eat healthily, drink sensibly and get plenty of sleep.  If something was going on during the stimms stage then I would have the odd glass but then knock it on the head totally during the 2ww.

Nicola - I'm not sure about the answer to your question regarding blood test and FSH levels.  I would love to meet up on Monday when I come for my appointment but haven't decided yet whether dh will come.  If he comes in will be straight up and home again.  I'll let you know if that is OK.  Personally I wouldn't want any new venture going on when I was cycling if it is going to either cause you stress or tire you out.

I haven't spoken to my GP about funding any of my tests.  I am not sure I dare because they have already done our HIV etc tests at every clinic we have been at.  I wonder if they would say enough is enough.  Maybe I should book an appointment for tomorrow to check before Monday but what are the tests I need exactly?  Can they be done any day of the month?  I think AF is due on Monday.

I am full of questions today aren't I.  Sorry.

Welshbird, Little Nell, Lukey - Hi.
Mel, KTC - When is your first scan?  Do you know yet?  At my last clinic I was given a schedule of when to come in for scans etc from the outset which was really helpful though I assume not the way the ARGC do things.

Have a nice day.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi Sam

my first day was 1
£150 =
+ the £50 already paid for  but guy did a test on that day and that was £90 so you can take the £90 off the £150  .

let me know about Monday what time is your appointment and ill let you know if i am around, stop flapping and call your GP get appointment for blood hormone profile on Tues or wed day 123 of AF i called argc this morning  it £90 for that and your GP will do it free and then they can fax it to argc,

i realy must get to work XXXXX


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sam, thanks for your views on alcohol. I'm due for my midcycle scan next week and have not really been drinking but maybe will have a couple of glasses of red at the weekend- won't feel as guilty if it's red. As far as your appt goes, I wouldn't think you would have any scans this time. I was told the first scan I would need was the midcycle one I am having next week. We never had any blood tests or anything as I think the consultation is purely to familiarise yourself with the process. Two weeks after my consultation AF arrived so went back to argc for day 2 bloods and immune testing. So i guess it probably depends where you are in your cycle- if AF is due Monday they will probably let you start monitoring cycle straight away.

Mel- how long are you expecting to be sniffing for and do you have to go to argc whilst doing so? Live in Scotland and just wondered once I start sniffing will I need to visit the clinic or can itall be done from home? Also, when were you given the drugs for d/r?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening Everyone  

Mel, I'm still sticking to.  I'm also having difficulty sleeping and when I do sleep I seem to have loads of dreams so I'm waking up tired.  Have you read the list of possible side effects on the suprecur leaflet in the box?  Did make me laugh... some side effects listed were emotional and tired... well DH reckons I'm like that all the time    .  When is your AF due, I'm due Monday but not sure if suprecur will delay it, do you know?  

Gracief, you don't need to visit ARGC when d/r, you just have to call them when your period starts so that you can arrange an appointment for day 5 scan.  If you are paying for drugs yourself I suggest you ask them for a private prescription.  MrT said I'd need 2 boxes (this i gather is the norm) and they cost £80 each at ARGC, if you shop about you can get them for much cheaper.  I bought mine from Ali's Pharmacy in Shadwell for £100 foe the two.  If you're travelling down to London you could pop across to his pharmacy.  He will also post them to you (which I had him do for me) and the p&p is just a bit extra.  Details of where to buy cheap drugs can be found on FF.  The phone number of Ali's is 020 7790 9150 and he's really helpful.  Not sure if we can get a prescription for the stimming drugs but I'll let you know when I find out.

Sam, as far as I know ARGC are tailored so much to the individuals cycle that they don't give you details in advance of when to expect the scan after d/r, EC or ET way in advance.  I know lots of other clinics do but I guess that's one of the reasons ARGC are so successful..... I'm just hoping for a share is their success 

Nicola, did you get your AF properly this morning?  If you did by about 2ish I would have thought you'd be OK for a day 2 blood test tomorrow.  

Hello Lukey, welshbird, Littel Nell hope you're all OK 

Take care

K x


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone. Almost Friday 

Nicola, sorry to hear about your brother's baby. I'm sure as Lukey says you really will come to love your neice/nephew. IF makes the world bitter sweet.

Lukey, I'm afraid my days are really boring. I spend about two hours walking the dog, too much time on the internet and the rest doing wonderful domestic chores - not!- actually can't figure out how I manage to get them done when I worked full time. Also, spending a lot of time chasing errant tradesmen around North Wales  We are leaving Ireland end of September and we want to move straight into our house in Wales, DH will rent a small flat in London. Spain eh? You lucky thing, a bit of sunshine after all this rain.

Sam, wow a lot of questions  Not long to go, can I sense a certain amount of nervousness? Deep breath, relax. 

Nell, are you around? Hope everything is OK. Afraid I can't really agree with you on creased being the new ironed. DH has been doing it years, think its probably retro  

OK - this is for the sniffers;

[fly]    [/fly]

Well, thats my exercise for the evening  Hope the side effects aren't too bad, are you sleeping better ktc ?

Gracie, Truly, Dolly and all the others, lots of babydust 

Love Welshbird x[br]: 7/09/06, 20:51ktc - sorry to hear about the sleeping. Sorry, I hadn't seen your post - something wrong with my internet connection and I was very slow doing my post. I was so tired while I was sniffing I could have fallen asleep standing up, it is tough I know. It sounds like you aren't getting enough deep sleep. Have you tried warm baths and lavender, do things like that help? I booked myself in for a couple of massage while i was D/R (but not stimming, not sure why but felt it might affect it  ) - and found them very relaxing. Hope it gets better.
Welshbird x


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

ktc- thanks for the advice about the drugs. will ask for prescription when I'm down next week- whata huge difference in cost. will have some time between scan and sniffing so at least got time to shop around. Great if you can keep me posted on stimming drugs- every penny counts!

Nicola, I was in the same boat as you when my sister accidentally fell pregnant 3 years ago (younger than me and single). I cried for weeks and couldn't face her- but when I saw my nephew I loved him so much and I adore him and can't get enough of him now. The way I see it, if you've not got your own the next best thing is a niece or nephew.

Can't wait to join all you sniffers. off to watch 9/11 docu.

Night all xx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tip welshbird. I've never really been in to oils and lavender sprays but I'll try and get some tomorrow to see if it helps for a bit whilst stimming! Also I'll try nd get a massage. I'm booked for another acupuncture on Saturday so I'll ask the acupuncturist also if she can suggest anything. No don't think you're  worrying about doing stuff whilst stimming... I'll probably wrap myself in cottonwool... god, I'll be crazy on 2ww   

Also forgot to mention earlier that I spoke to my GP yesterday and he's going to give me a 2 week Dr's note from EC. He's going to think of something non IVF related to put on it so I don't have to tell my employer I'm going on IVF.

Soooo tired... but have another 1hr 15 mins before next sniff and bed...... 

K xx[br]: 7/09/06, 21:45oh and welshbird.... thanks for the   . they really do make me  and  when I see them.

K x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening everyone

I nearly managed to wean myself aware from this site but still have a sneaky look. Just saw your message Nicola and felt that I had better share my experiences. Because you have high fsh you may be doing the short protocol? If you are, ARGC need your results very quickly as they will start you on your stimming drugs the next day, therefore, I would check with your GP if you can get the results back that quickly. In my experience I had to wait for three days, therefore it was not an option and had to go via ARCC.

I am glad to see an active IVF thread for ARCC! Good luck everyone!

Sam x[br]: 7/09/06, 21:52Sorry for spelling mistakes!


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

K - thats fab news about the 2WW.  I know some prefer to work 'cos it takes their mind off the waiting, but I think its a lot less stressful esp. after everything our bodies have to take - so I say, grab it, if its on offer.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sjc

Thank you , I think this is a monitoring cycle so i have to get them back in a few days so not a rush this month, but thank you I think i will be on short protocol, no sniffing for me this time.

ktc I did get AF at about 10am while the plumber was fixing my boiler and i had white linen trousers on ready for important meeting that morning Why is it at 39 years old i still cant get it right i then left the house with no tampons and had to buy some on the way to work   

But for once i did not cry i usually convince my self I'm pregnant every month
(unexplained ) but this AF means I'm on my way to the next step of being a mummy , my salon has been full of pregnant clients this week all those new year eve party's and the 9th month Grrrrr if only they new what it was like for me BITTER BERREL OF QUEENS PARK.

Sam 3 sleeps to go Im sure you will be dh or no dh what train station do you come in to london on, do you know the way to argc ,.

SOOOOO got blood test 9.30 to day the it's work all weekend Fri sat and trade show sunday thank god i don't work Mon Tues.

hope you all have a good day DH out tonight so ill be in with NO wine and my lap top

nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Welshbird - I think you have hit the nail on the head yet. I am feeling a mixture of nervousness and excitement but most of all impatience about my appointment on Monday. I have only half got my head round cycling again because I've done it 5 times and failed but then did fall pregnant naturally. So in a way I think I am crazy to cycle again but I still think it is my best chance. I just haven't worked out how it is going to be possible yet. I've just started working as a childminder so fitting in all those appointments without loosing my first client is going to be difficult and I am very worried I am not going to be able to afford everything they recommend (I have a feeling that with me they will want the whole lot - immune tests, ICSI, PGD, hyst!!) how can you say no. But I can't just sit back and pray for a BFP naturally. BTW - glad I'm not the only way who spends too much time on the internet. For me it comes before anything and dh is always complaining. I insist that I am "doing research"!

Ktc / Mel  - Hope the sniffing is going OK girls despite the tiredness. I have sniffed before but never with Burelesin. I think I have injected burelisin but when I sniffed I used Synarel. I don't suppose there is much between them but I always wonder why different clinics choose different drugs. So do you start stimming on cd5? If so that is good as the day is obviously chosen to suit you. Both my previous clinics had set days to start stimming on and my last clinic only did EC on two days per week (how they managed this one I don't know).

Nicola - I'm glad AF has come and that for once you are glad to see it. I'm also somewhat relieved that I am not the only one who manages to convince themselves they are pregnant every month. I did that this cycle which is why I was feeling down the last few days. When I fell pregnant and m/c in February I actually got my BFP while on the downreg drugs so I guess I was kind of hoping that history would repeat itself. As for Monday my appointment is at 1.00. I more or less know where the ARGC is because my old clinic is at Harley Street. My train comes into Kings X.

Hello to everyone I've missed. Be back later.

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Girls, I'm Working from home today so can spend some quality time on FF      .

Nicola, I know all the gumph that the ARGC give tells you to avoid starting a new job or moving house, unfortunately it hasn't quite worked like that for me as we are moving and I have new boss which seems like I have a new job   . So, I agree it is not the best time but I really just wanted to get on with it, this is likely to be our last go and as time isn't on my side I thought I'd just get on with it.  

Sam, My scan is due on day 5, my AF should come on Sunday or Monday, so it should be either Thurday or Friday of next week      .  I got my consent form given to me when I collected my Suprecur, and was told to fill it all in and then bring it back with me for my day 5 scan.  They do take credit and debit cards at ARGC so that is no problem.  I have only had one scan so far and that was in my monitor month on round about day 10.  

Lukey, you can call me Jake if you like       unfortunately due to an ancient ruling the CoE can make you pay for Church repairs if they see you as the Lay Preacher       I hope you have a wonderful holiday, you are going to have loads of reading to catch up on  

Gracief, As far as I am aware I have to sniff all the way through the down regging and the treatment, everyday except EC day   , I'll find out more next week and let you know  .  I had my day 2 test this month and they told me than that I would probably have to start sniffing but that they would confirm when they had my results, when they called later that day to say my hormones where OK they said to pop back for the Suprecur.  So to save another visit to London if you ask them for a prescription when you go for your day 2 blood test at least you will won't have to come back to collect the drugs especially as ktc has found the best place to buy them is Ali's    

ktc, How are you, I'm the tiredist (I know that isn't a real word, but I'm it anyway ) person in the world I feel asleep on the settee last night by about 7.30pm   I decided not to go on the works do that I was supposed to attend, which was a boat on the Thames, I just didn't feel like not being able to get off the boat for 4.5 hours. I've haven't heard that Suprecur does delay your A/F they didn't mention it at ARGC so I assume we will be normal   .  My AF is due Sun or Mon if it is Monday I may see you on Friday if we have similar appointments, do you need a hysteroscopy? I'm supposed to have that and IVIg all before EC so it will be a busy week      

Welshbird, I wish we could have a dog, it's not fair really though as both BD and I are at work all day.  I know what you mean about the house work, when I had a day off to have a mass cleaning session (when we put the house on the market) I sat around on the internet and plodded around all day, my DP calls me a general potterer       .

Hi to Little Nell, I hope you are OK     DollyDee and sjc    

Take care all
Mel
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel - I think downregging can often delay your period for some reason.  It always does for me in any case.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sam,  Is it just for a few days that AF is delayed?  If it happens that day 5 falls on a weekend are they still happy to do a scan on a Saturday or Sunday do you know?
Mel
x

Hi Lukey, just got your thread in between my post to Sam, we are not sure if we are going to go ahead DP is still trying to get hold of the Conveyancer (ktc notice I didn't say Solicitor     ) to sort things out, but unless we can get some sort of insurance sorted I think not. Have a great weekend at the inlaws.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel - Not sure about the scan days but my AF was always delayed by around 4 days.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

All ok here, busy at work and nothing new to report really...till today and my dyson arrived...woohoo. Tonight the carpets get their first cleaning in a month


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

"GERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  stuck at work alarm not working waiting 4 man with tool box to press a few buttons and say its fine , I do hate haveing my own business sometimes,   not when i need my hair done though .

XXXXXX


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning Ladies, 
Have a great     weekend and   to you all.
Mel
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sun shining again here- wow,must be an indian summer?!! Am out to clean out the car and hoover it before DH finds out what a minger I am and also what I have been eating for breakfast on the way to work...zone bars!! OOPS


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!

Welshbird, I bought some lavender room mist and candles on the way home from work last night.  I have to say I did sleep better than I have been sleeping all week but not sure if that was simply out of exhaustion!!  I had acupuncture again this morning and she finished by focussing on some energy boosting points... I have to say I did feel better for a couple of hours but now I'm exhausted again    

DH is away at a stag weekend so I'm bored, Little Nell and Welshbird how do you cope without your men.  Can't be bothered with shopping as I've put on weight since starting all this treatment and have totally stopped exercising!

Mel, hope you've manged to get some sleep... it's comforting to know I;m not the only one tired.  Yes, ARGC do scans on a Saturday and Sunday.  I've had them twice on a weekend.  They really do work to your cycle unlike some clinics that do things on specific days.  Did you mange to sort out some sort of insurance... it would be ashame to miss out on the house if you really like it.

Nicola, hope you managed to escape at a reasonable time last night... just keeping thinking of having lovely hair  

Lukey... hope you survived the in-laws   

OK, I'm going to go and try and do something productive (not that talking to you girls isn't productive of course    )

Take care and Hi to anyone I've missed

Kx


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

This weather is great.  Have been out on a long dog walk this morning and just about to head off for another.

ktc, glad you have managed to get some sleep.  Don't talk to me about DH's - not my favourite person this weekend   Normally, during the week I'm absolutely fine without him - I miss him and we chat, but generally we're both quite busy.  Mostly, I travel back to Ireland at weekends - and as I'm not working at the minute I quite often go back on Thursday night.  This wknd he was supposed to come to Wales - my parents are away, & I usually leave the boy with them.  So this wknd I can't go -& they have a dog as well! He rings up yesterday to say he's too tired     I'll give him 'too tired' when i see him.  So I'm also at a bit of a loss this wknd as I had no plans - am going to a BBQ tonite but everyone else will be a couple, so that will be great (and, oh yes, they all have two children - it'll be the Stepford wives and me!)

What worries me is this is all very temporary, I've only been backwards and forwards between Wales and Ireland for about 3 months sorting out the house but our Great Plan, when DH starts back in London,  is to live in Wales with DH commuting at wknds and only having a very small studio flat in London.  I want to start a small business in Wales so can go occasional wknds but not often.  How many wknds will I get the 'too tired' [email protected]?

Oooh, sorry to go on girls.  Didn't mean to jump on the site and whinge.

Nicola - how did your bloods go?  Did you ever get home on Friday?

Sam - fingers crossed for Monday.  Hope it all goes well.  I say go for it, with the bloods - yes, they are expensive but compared with the rest of the tx its not a huge amount.  Like buying a really lovely pair of suede boots and not bothering to get that protection stuff -    
Actually, talking of boots, perhaps I'll go and thrash the credit card tomorrow - that would serve him right.  

Gracie - good luck for your appt on Tuesday & Dolly, fingers crossed for yours on Monday

Nell, dyson 'til you drop    

Mel, if you'd like to borrow a dog any time I've got a couple here that would never say 'no' to a walk.  I think my legs are wearing away - lengthways, not width ways unfortunately    

Lukey - not long 'til your hols, lucky thing.

Hi to everyone else.
Love Welshbird x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird, 
It is sad that DH could not make it back, and I know you are cross.   The only thing I can say is that he may well be absolutely knackered and would rather wait to be with you when he can lavish full and proper attention on you. As you know, DH and I spend a lot of time apart...and whilst it is frustrating not to see him when I want, I know from my trips there how tired the travelling can make you. We agreed to have the odd weekend to ourselves, to mainly play catch up so we do not run ourselves into the ground...If I were you I would tell him what a great time you had and not let on. Definately flex the plastic though, after all a girl can never have too many boots. By the way, what sort of business would you look to be starting- nosy aren't I?
As for the dyson, it is good but I wish I had got the upright instead of the cylinder one...now to persuade DH that we need a different one


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi girls

I have just had a 10 hour day from hell in the salon got away about 8 last night. 

glad you have enjoyed the sun today I'm at 
top draw trade show all day sunday buying new stock for my new shop so i wont see much sun then .

HIGH FSH , that been my problem and this month I am having a really heavy AF and had my blood done day 2 Fri i so hope its lower than my last IVF it was 12 some thing i don't really understand what it should be ANY lite on this would be good they took enough of it .


better go and cook some supper and watch Maria on BBC. and bed for me 

ON day 3 with no wine could kill a whole bottle right now, may have to be chocolate 

good nite god bless you all
nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, What a glorious day it is today, I hope it is with you too Little Nell.  We went to a party last night and didn't get in till two, so I'm completely cream crackered today,     what with my mobile alarm going off for my morning sniff at 7.00   then my M&D ringing at 9.00am   I need more snooze time.  DP has just set up the loungers in the garden so a few zzzzz may be in order  .

Little Nell, I have a good ploy for you to get a new upright, tell DH that you shouldn't be lifting heavy equipment up and down the stairs and that you really ought to have two Dyson's one for upstairs and one for down     

Welshbird, I'd love to borrow your dogs, when DP goes out on his mountain bike, to Epping Forest or some place similar I usually take my camera and just walk around, but it would be so much better if I had a dog, I don't think DP would let me give up work just so we could have a dog though      

kts, I have also bought some lavender room and pillow spray, so if we are ever in the ARGC at the same time I will probably be able to sniff you out   .  It's good to know that ARGC do weekend work my last clinic didn't which was always a bit worrying    .  We spoke to our solicitor (I'm back to calling him that now as he has done us proud     ) on Friday and he says he has it all in hand, he is in discussions with diocese's solicitors and seems quite confident that the sale will go ahead, so we should find out more this week.  

Sam you are right about the delay to AF, I have no sign at the moment so who knows when I'll be going for my scan.

Nicola, I hope you enjoy your trade show and manage to buy lots of goodies for the new shop.

Off for a snooze now, have fun everyone.
Mel
xx


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the nice weather. I can't believe it's the middle of Sept and still hot in Scotland- let's hope it continues!

Nicola, I believe FSH has to be lower than 10 for them to start treatment. I read an article recently which gave advice on things to take to lower levels- not sure where it was but will hunt it out for you if you want. Don't know much about it myself tobe honest but this was quite helpful. With my other treatments FSH levels were never even mentioned!

Welshbird, I sympathise with your situation with DH- it must be difficult not having him there during tx and to have to do so much travelling. I am lucky that DH comes to all my appts with me and we spend so much time together I don't know what I'd do without him. It seems that there are always other things to be dealt with and to worry about when we really don't need them and just want to put all our energy into tx.

Got some bad news on Friday- found out I have to have an operation on my back and have been advised to put IVF on hold till after operation as it needs to be done sooner rather than later. Can't believe I've found this out a week before due to start sniffing and now I have to wait again! Phoned Argc and they said I should finish monitoring cycle then can pick up where I left off after op, so I'm hoping it might only delay me a month or so. What a bummer!! I'll be starting after most of you now so at least I'll be all clued up on what happens at each stage!

Sam- good luck tomorrow. 
Hi to everyone else

Gracie x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Gracie- I know it must be frustrating, but by getting out of the way now, your body will be in tip top condistion for when you start again...
Melmac- thanks, I am getting the turbo brush and seeing what it is like with that, if all else fails I will get a sebo upright and just become a 2 hoover household. I like the point about carrying it though- well thought!
Welshbird- hope you had a great weekend too, even if it was minus DH.
Sam- let us know how tomorrow goes eh?

Hey to everyone else, sniffers and waiters alike.
Had a great day today, been to a friends for lunch who is a real foody...we had lamb cooked with cumin as a kind of starter with potatoes and pak choi, followed by home made ribs...absolutely delish. we all then got on bikes- kids were in a drag on back of bike buggy- and went mushroom hunting on the abandoned airfield nearby...came back with a small basketful and then had plum sponge cake and cuppa...sun was shining and my butt is now a little warm from the bashing it took on my bike saddle!
Now some home admin and I feel a soak in the bath coming on....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam only one sleep to go

*[fly]GOOD LUCK 4 2 MORROW[/fly]*

if DH is not going take a note pad and pen or if your feeling clever i would get a dicta phone in Case he has any issues he would like to bring up at the next meetting.

good luck i will pm you my mob no

to the rest 
hope you have all had a good weekend .

nico


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening 

Welshbird... sorry you didn't manage to see DH this weekend. Hope you had a relaxing one anyway. Sometimes I don't realise how lucky I am having DH around.  for you... probably not as good as your DH but it's a hug!

Mel, hope you've caught up on sleep. I spent the afternoon asleep on the hammock in the garden... joy until next door decided to cut their grass with noisy lawnmower. Yes, I'm sure we'll sniff each other out at RAGC with all this lavender  . Must remember not to use it after EC though! Let me know when AF arrives so we can work out if we'll have scan on same day!

Nico.. how was the show? Bought lots of goodies for the new shop? You'll have to give us all tipson the best products around. As Gracie said they like to have FSH lower than 10 to start IVF. I'm not sure how set in stone this is at ARGC. I haven't got a probelm with FSH (my was 4), in fact they can't find a problem... it just won't b****y happen!! The only thing I think that hasn't been checked is immune bloods... but MrT hasn't recommended them.

Sam... good luck for tomorrow. Expect it to look totally unorganised there.. but it is organised, honest 

Gracie, sorry hun you'll have to delay IVF. Best to get your op out of the way tho. You need to be strong for when you get preggers 

Little Nell, sounds like you had a lovely day.. all your talk about food has made me hungry!

Catch up tomorrow

K x
 

[br]: 10/09/06, 20:48PS Nico... who's your Maria?? I liked Aoifa but am now totally behind Connie.. please don't let Helena win.. I can't deal with her gurning


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies, I'll catch up on all the personals later but thought I'd quickly update you on how my appointment went today. Thanks for all the messages.

Well I was very lucky in that my AF arrived yesterday so today was cd2 so I was able to go straight and have my cd2 bloods done and go straight into the monitoring cycle. It was Dr Amin I saw and he has recommended the immune bloods like I hoped and maybe a hyst (depending on how the monitoring cycle goes). He did seem very worried about my lining which has always been thin (the highest it has ever been at transfer is 9mm). He was of the opinion that my IVF failures and miscarriage have probably been caused by one of two things - either a lining problem or an immune issue (whereas my previous consultant was leaning more towards an egg issue). So for now I just have to worry about the results of all the blood tests before I can think any further. It feels good to have got to stage one though.

So I am pleased to be joining you girls on the monitoring cycle and am off to change my ticker.

Gracie - I am sorry you have had to postpone your treament.

Sam [br]: 11/09/06, 16:24I just wanted to add that the one thing I noticed about the ARGC compared to the other clinics I have been too is how unluxurious it is. This is a good thing - why waste our money on furnishings and decorations, as long as it is clean I am happy. They all seemed very nice although the nurse seemed a bit put out when I asked if I could come in for my scan a couple of hours later than she suggested!

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening girls

Sam, so glad you had positive vibes from ARGC.  Just a thought but have you tried acupuncture to help with thickening the lining?  I really enjoy my acupuncture and swear it's made a difference on my cycle... I now have heavier periods (v light before for only 2 or 3 days) and they are now regular (albeit a 32 day cycle).

Lukey...yep I'm on 3 but I have to say I post on here the most as you are all enjoy a    so much!  So jealous on the bikini front... I just seem to piling on the weight... have been using all the drugs as a bit of an excuse but I reckon it's also down to thinking what the hell, I'm going to get fat and pregnant soon    . Depressing though as I've a black tie do next week and all my little black dresses are 10's... just had to buy a 14... but am convincing myself that I only needed the 14 cos of the straight style    

          for Mel.

Not convinced I'm sniffing right every time as sometimes I 'taste' it but not all the time     Please let it work!!

Hi to everyone else... hope you're all well

Kx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

K,

That's exactly how it was for me, sometimes I tasted it others times I didn't.  But it did the job and that was just on sniffing twice a day.  So I am sure you will be fine.

Mel,

Reading the ARGC literature today, it said to expect to downreg for 10-14 days before making scan appointment.

Sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Sam, thanks for that.. the paranoia really sets in when doing IVF   .  At ARGC they have you sniffing from 7 days before your period is due (usually day 21 if you have a 28 day cycle, but day 24 in my case).  You then have a scan at cycle day 5, so if your AF is on time then it would be 12 days of sniffing before scan.  saying that, I understand that suprecur can delay your period... hopefully for not too long though!!

K x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Morning All, A bit of a soggy old day today, just missed a huge down pour this morning.  

Gracief, sorry to hear about your back op   , but as the other girls say it is best to get it over and done with, the last thing you need is a bad back when you get pg    .

Little Nell, How are you Hoover Queen?  I hope DH is impressed with how clean everything will be when he gets home      You weekend sounded great, and don' you think that food is always so much better when someone else prepares it too  

ktc, I like the idea of a hammock, for some strange reason my SIL bought us a hammock for Christmas last year, even though we don't have two trees near enough each other to tie the rope too    . Still have no AF, although feeling a little more like it today.  I have a slight tummy ache   I didn't realise that you weren't supposed to use lavender after EC is this because it is a herb   ?   I know exactly what you mean about the sniffing, yesterday for my 3.00pm stint I locked myself away and really wasn't sure that it had work and then squirted it onto my hand to make sure, but it does make you a little nervous that you are not giving your self the right amount.  I always felt like that with the pessaries too though.    .  Thanks for the pom poms, if I knew how to do the moving thing I send them all back but here is some     to keep you going  

Sam, I so glad you got on well at ARGC yesterday, did they give you any advise about your lining, on how to thicken it up, and also what it should be to give you the best chance of stickiness      Thanks for the info about the d/regging     you'd have thought I'd have remembered that the amount of times I have read the documentation    

Lukey,    Mrs Potterer, I'm glad it's not just me     .  I know what you mean about your viewers, we had looked at a couple of house where the owners were lovely   and sometime you just want to buy/sell the house cause they are so nice     silly I know.      I think this you when you bought your bikini    .

Better go and do some work now. Catch you all later.
Mel
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm just back from another visit to the ARGC (pre getting my immune tests done) and saw first hand the "organised" chaos that some of you have survived.  It is so so different from my last clinic where all the chats with either nurses and secretaries are very private - but I don't mind at all.  In fact I quite liked it.  I stood in the queue behind a couple who had just come down from upstairs with such broad smiles across their faces that I could just guess what sort of scan they'd been having, even more so when the man got his partner's vitamin pill out ready for her take.  Oh I was so envious.  

I took a sneaky look at my notes while I was there and saw my day 2 blood tests were back from yesterday.  My FSH was I think (reading upside down) 8.3.  It was 5.4 two years ago so I was a bit alarmed.  Is this OK?  Do you think with a figure like this they will make me repeat it.

Mel - They didn't really give me any advise on my lining.  My previous consultant (who specialises in this field) was never overly concerned because he said quality was what was important not quantity.  He never put me on any special regime to try and thicken it up for that reason.  I think the ARGC want me to do all the tests/monitoring cycle before making any decisions which makes sense.

Ktc - I really would like to do the acupuncture, I had one session and really liked it.  But we really can't afford it.  I know it is peanuts compared to the costs of IVF but we have to draw the line somewhere.  We've agreed that when the day comes that we give up on treatment I will do the acupuncture then and pray for a miracle. 

Nic - Did you get your bloods done?

Hello to everyone else.  Be back to catch up later.

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sam

ARGC is not nearly as scary as some people make out is it  , I know when I was at Holly House, they were lovely and knew my name when I walked in, but at the end of the day I want a result, so even if it is all a bit confusing in the clinic, but works who cares 

Don't worry about your FSH 8.3 is fine  , as long as everything else is OK and FSH is under 10 they are willing to treat you. Mine has been 3.9, 7.0 and 5.8 and on my monitoring cycle it was 5.something, so they fluctuate a lot, try taking some of the lovely wheatgrass daily, that is supposed to be a natural product that can help levels go down. 
Take care
Mel
x

I just found this on another thread which may be of help to you:
Zita West has written a great book - "Babycare before birth", which I recommend. In it she's written some great natural tips for thickening your womb lining, getting it nice and cosy for the little embies. Here they are:
-Take supplements of Vitamins C and E and Selenium. They are antioxidants that guard against free radical damage.
-Eat foods containing bioflavinoids, such as citrus fruits, broccoli, grapes and tomatoes. These have antioxidant properties and will improve blood flow.
-Take a vitamin B1 supplement and make sure your diet is rich in this vitamin to improve blood supply and build up the womb lining.
-Eat foods rich in essential fatty acids, iron and protein; include nuts, spinach, seeds, garlic and oatmeal in your diet.
-Arginine, an amino acid, has been shown to improve the womb lining. Take it as a supplement.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi  all

God one day away from my lap top and i missed so much 

Sam I'm glad your strait in with a monitoring cycle , i should not be far behind you when is your next appointment .
I had my blood done on Fri so will fax over my results to them on Thursday when i get them from my GP , and see how we go from there.

this morning i was blond and now i have copper hair i think I'm having  mid life crisis 
have been blond all my life.  I;m 39 in 2 weeks so thought i would have a panic now .... I love it  but now need a new wardrobe to go with it but on my IVF budget PRIMAK here i come

hope you are all well
I am so busy at work i really dont have time for long post but i am keeping up and taking it all in so just dont for get me 

lots of love 
nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all- groundhog day over here....but at least the weather stays nice, not that I get to see a lot of it in the medical centre where I work! 

For those of you curious about wheatgrass to help FSH, I am about to start growing it for juicing...if you go to the online bidding place- you know where!- and put in search for frozen wheatgrass you will see a handy way to get it! I will be interested to see what it does for mine after it went up so much. Sadly I have to grow mine as I think they would be green puddles by the time they reached me out here 

The reminder for dyeing my hair is appreciated- DH would not like grey look I have going at the moment...and as for 17 vials of blood- sounds like a song!  

Hugs to all


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi All, I get sachets of wheatgrass that I mixed with a little Juice from a company on line, Wheat Grass UK, if you put that into Google its about the third option down, it is £17.99 for 30 sachets, it's pretty horrible but if it does the trick who cares.    , I have even managed to get DP to drink it      It may be a better option for those that the frozen stuff won't stay frozen for   if you know what I mean.
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mel - thanks for the tips.

Nico - have you gone straight into your monitoring cycle?  I know you couldn't decide what to do.  My cycles are long ones so my next appointment is for a pre-ov scan on the 26th.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oooh 14 days and counting


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone

Just typed areally long message and computer crashed- it keeps happeing to me and is driving me crazy! .

Not long back from trip to London for midcycle scan. Although I am delaying tx for a month or two they have told me to finishmonitoring cycle so I can pick up where I left off after operation. Immune tests came back with high level of some cells (not the nk ones). Doc said he would expect this in someone with severe endo and will give me tablets to take before EC  up until 3 months preggers (if it's successful). Was quite pleased they found something as this could also explain M/C.  

Sam, that's great you've started monitoring cycle so quickly- you must be quite excited. I think in the ARGC they actually make you believe you can have a baby, I certainly feel so much more confident than I did with my last clinic.

Mel- during my last tx I took lots of the supplements Zita West recommended but this time I bought her vitamins from her website and they contain all of the things she recommends.I figured it was easier taking just one pill and the cost is probably about the same!

Hi to everyone else, had lots of nice messages in last post but scared to look at last page in case lose this message so will try again tomorrow.

Gracie x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening everone  

Mel, I know that you are supposed to avoid lavender in your 2ww and at least during the 1st trimester (at least)... I remember this from my first pregnancy.  I'll just avoid it after EC just to be safe    You should give the hammock a go, they're fab.  Our big trees are in the shade so I bought a hammock stand from hammock world (you'll find it on google) and it's FAB    They support family size hammocks so DH wants me to buy the family hammock so that he can cuddle up too... at the moment we fight over it   .  Don't know about you but I'm struggling to stay awake for my 11pm sniff 

Sam, I totally understand what you mean about costs.  My acupuncture is £30 a session and it seems to be adding up.  This is my first cycle of IVF so I'm totally throwing everything at it!!  I've kept a track of everything I've spent on fertility treatment (including ARGC, drugs, acupuncture and zita west vitamins).. and boy is it adding up already!  I don't think I'll have any acupuncture in my 2ww as my acupuncturist doesn't recommend it in the first 7 days and I figured that by then the embie would have implanted or not and I know it sounds   but I'm going to wrap myself in cotton wool!! 

GracieF.. glad your feeling   after your results  

Nico.. wow you must look so different.. go girl     I'm rubbish with my hair, my hair dresser is always suggesting funky styles but I seem to always play it safe... dark blonde highlights in the summer and copper highlights for winter     I've got a solution to your shopping dilemma.... do the same as me, I'm convincing myself that I'll get pregnant so I shouldn't buy any more clothes as I'll need a maternity wardrobe   

Little Nell... you are   but I like it  

Lukey, not sure if you've got Ali's number but you can find it on yell dot com, just enter pharmacy Ali's and London and you'll find it.  If you don't locate it send me a PM.

Welshbird, hope you are OK hun  

take care girls

K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Good point actually...Welshbird, come out, come out whereever you are...hope everything is well in your part of the world...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning 

I have a saki hangover went out for japanes last night with friend (they have 6 children) but i still like them any way drank to much and woke up thismorning with red hair what was i thinking of  not sure i like it today .....

sam i am going to call doc for blood test today and fax across to argc and then start the same as you this month.

better get on with some work and keep away from mirrors not easy in a hair salon but. may go blond again at the weekend.

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Everyone 
Thanks for the tip Gracie  I have taken you advise just bought some vitamins from the Zita West Website.

ktc I know what you mean about 11.00pm sniff, a Saturday layin can't come round quick enough, I'm getting a little bit excited now I hope AF comes soon I want to get cracking with the tx. 
[fly][/fly]      

Hi to everyone else, hope you are OK Welshbird


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

i have just got bllod test from gp well dh has picked them up
my fsh was 12.2 this is hi is it not?
what can i do to lower it or is it something i cant control.

feel bit depressed  or may be just hung over . and i hate my hair  maybe blonds have more fun after all.

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Nico
I'm sorry to hear that your results are high   , I do think there are several things that can be done to try and bring you levels down.  Wheatgrass that we have talked earlier on this page is supposed to help and I have just had a quick check in my Zita West book and it says 

"Put yourself on a detox programme, drink plenty of water, reduce salt intake avoid coffee, tea, sugary carbonated drinks.  Try hot water and lemon. Take a B complex and zinc supplement, taking essential fatty acid supplement, include beans, pulses, onions and garlic in your diet.  Also, alfalfa sprouts   linseed's, oats, parsley, broccoli and Brussels sprouts"

Don't be too down hearted, the levels do fluctuate from one month to the next, if you try the healthy diet and if funds run to it you could also give acupuncture ago, but I know that can be quiet expensive.   

Take care
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Lukey

              

 on the sale of your house.
Mel
x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you 

my fsh was high last tx and i had 16 eggs and 14 fertilised so i did respond well to the drugs .

so i should stop getting my self in a pickle

hald an hour till home time  XXXX


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - I was doing a bit of research on FSH levels yesterday and one thing I did learn is that it is not enough to take FSH level alone into consideration.  Apparently FSH should be read in conjunction with oestrogen levels and something else which I can't remember (sorry).  So I don't think any of us should worry on that number alone.  

Also looking at my old clinic's (the ISIS) website, they state that only anything over 15 is a problem and will treat any patient up to this level - so it sounds to me that the ARGC are doing a bit of patient selection on this basis ie giving themselves grounds to refuse to let someone cycle if they don't think their chances are great.  The ARGC won't say if they will let me cycle for sure until after the monitoring cycle because I have a thin lining - well if they were to refuse me on that basis then I would definitely say this was a case of patient selection as I have cycled at two previous clinics with the same lining and no comments.  I don't like to think these bad thoughts but I do wonder if these may be some of the things that make their figures look so great.

Did anyone see Mrs Gordon Ramsay in the news the other day saying "having to have IVF made her feel a real failure".  That has really annoyed me as she has 3 children out of IVF and I feel her comments were a bit insensitive to people like me (us) who have had several failed IVFs.  I do understand the feeling of failure which comes with infertility but surely getting 3 children out of 2 succesful IVFs can make you feel nothing but a success.

Well that's me done, whinge over.

Lukey - congrats on the sale.  Where are you at now?  Are you going to the aRGC?  I know you were thinking of looking at the Lister at one point.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanx sam


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Evening girls
Just a quickie tonight as I've only got home from work a little while ago.. I'm trying to do as much as I can now so that I don't have to stress about work on my 2ww  

Lukey.. sorry, think I got carried away with my hammock... but I love it     BIG CONGRATS on the sale of your house... hope you don't fall out with the conveyancer  

Nico.. don't get in a pickle    Also had a quick look in my Zita book, she also mentions you can lower your FSH levels by "spending time relaxing, deep breathing, and meditating on the colour blue (don't dye your hair blue though    ) ; regular gentle exercise; drinking at least 2 litres of bottled or filtered water" as well as the things Mel mentioned.  Hey, being a brunette I think we have more fun than blondes  

Mel.. a dance for our  
            I haven't even had a single sign she's on her way  

Sam, I don't think that ARGC 'pick' their clients to treat... from what I've read quite a lot of people go there because they've had failures at other clinics and have then had success at ARGC.  I personally think that they have good success rates because they tailor each treatment to the individual.  I didn't see Mrs Gordon Ramsey on the news, shame I'm always interested to hear what 'celebs' who have had IVF say about it.  I've seen an interview with Gordon Ramsey when he was joking about it but it was very light hearted saying what it's like when the man has to give his sample.  He also mentioned that his sperm was a bit low and it was nothing to be embarrassed about.  To be honest I think I do feel like a failure sometimes... but I do know that is a totally irrational feeling and when I talk to my DH about it he's really understanding and reassuring  

Crikey, I said this was going to quick and I rambled on   

Hi Little Nell, Welshbird (where are you) and Gracie

Catch up tomorrow

Kxx


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All

Just wanted to say I read Tana Ramsayin The Observer on Sunday and was a bit miffed with her saying she felt like a failure too. You would think after having IVF you would be at least a wee bit sensitive to others who will be going through the same thing.I have made a point of saying that if I do get pregnant I will tell people it is through IVf as I don't think it should be a secret. I think the more people are aware of it the less people will be shocked by it.That is only my opinion as I have alot of good friends in work who will support me and I know everyone is different but I don't want to have to hide it if the time does come (hopefully!).

Mel-is wheatgrass good for things other than FSH levels? was going to buy it but not sure of its benefits.

Nicola- I'm sure ARGC will be ok with that level- as you say it hasn't affected your previous cycles and you still respond well. And there are things youcan do to bring it down. Fingers crossed for you x

Lukey-congrats on saleof your house, you must be delighted!

Big hello to everyone else.
Gracie xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Evening Eveyone  

Lukey Have a fantastic holiday, don't forget your     bikini  

Hi Gracie, I'm certainly no expert on wheatgrass, but I have read somewhere that it is the equivalent of eating a 1.5lbs of green veg a day, I have just found this on the web 
"Wheatgrass works by filling nutritional gaps in the diet and cleansing the blood. It is high in vitamins A, C and E, containing the same amount of vitamin C as an orange. It is also an excellent source of essential B vitamins, which are necessary for normal brain and body development".  There is lots of info about it on the web, intrestingly farmers seem to be giving it to cows that are having fertility issues  , on the packets the I buy it does say "a delicious drink for cows!"

ktc, How are you? I have felt terrible all day today,   with a headache that wouldn't go away, and pretty sick too   I wonder if that mean AF is on the way.
              

Hi to Sam   , Nico   and Little Nell   and also to Welshbird where ever you are  
Mel
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I am now blond again it took all afternoon but now have very short white hair and i love it .

nico 

sorry im so boring I dont have much to say 

lots of love nicola


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Nico - I'm glad you are happy now you've got your hair back blond. You are brave to try different things. I wish I was brave enough. My hair is longish with blond highlights and though every now and again I cut it up to shoulder length other than that it always looks the same. Now that is boring. Your posts are not. I like hearing what everyone is getting up to outside of ttc.

Mel - Sorry to hear you've had a rough day but yes I do think that is a good sign that you are well downregulated and AF will show soon. I hope so anyway. I often wonder if how you feel when you are downregulated is a bit of a sign as to how you will cope with the menopause. I was thinking of getting some of that wheatgrass but after hearing that it is a "good drink for cows" am not sure I could swallow!

Lukey - Have a good hols. How could we forget you!

Gracie - I must admit that my last IVF I didn't tell a sole that we were cycling but am sure that if it had worked the whole world would soon have known.

Well my news is that two of my friends who are both long-term ttc have announced their pregnancies to me in the last 10 hours. What a coincidence. One has been trying for 4 years, tried IVF but fell naturally after acupuncture. The other was trying for a long term but naturally. You just never know how or when it is going to happen. I am really happen for them both but also feeling a bit alone now they've both gone and done it so I've lost my support network in a way! Still I have you lot don't I.

Welshbird, ktc, little nell  and anyone else I've forgotten.  How are you?

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm back !!! I've been having modem problems (apparently ) - I'm the sort of person who deals with IT issues by behaving like a 2 year old in a supermarket ! My internet connection just got slower and slower - I've been able to read but it was taking forever to download a page ( I could go away and make a cup of tea and come back and still it would be loading - or not) so it was impossible to write a response - have been reading and keeping up with all the  - and my little brother (dweeb) came and changed the modem last night.

I can't believe its been nearly a week since I posted

Nell - Thank you for your words of advice re DH, he has spent all week calling to see if I'm OK!   Your bike ride and scrummy food really made my mouth water, it sounded delish. How is the Dyson going - I found the first week with mine very exciting (how sad am I?) - I've got an upright Animal and with my wee beastie I really need it.

Lukey - hope I catch you - have a great holiday. Congrats on the house

Nico - don't worry too much about the FSH - mine was 11.7 the month before my consult and they never mentioned it. Glad your happy about being blonde again. Short & white, sounds very trendy. Are you doing your monitoring cycle now?
Also, thanks for the reminder about the dye - I booked to have my highlights done before my tx cycle - would normally wait 'til closer to Christmas but should really get it done before tx.

Sam - how exciting, your on your way   

Gracie - I am so sorry you have had to delay your tx cycle, but at least you will have your monitoring out of the way. I hope the recovery on the op relatively quick and on the bright side you have a break from the London commute. When do you think you will be ready to go again?

Mel & ktc (thanks for the hug it really did make me feel better) - you obviously need a bit of an AF dance;

[fly]     [/fly]

Hope it helps 

We had our first day of rain here today so I have loads of dog towels to move from the washing machine to the tumble dryer - Oh! what an exciting life I lead.

Lots of Love, Welshbird x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

ARe you on your monitoring cycle now Welshbird?  Sorry I can't remember/get confused with everyone.

Sam


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Not yet, about another 10 days to go.  AF is due 23/25th September so I will travel down to London for Day 1 bloods and Immune test.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Sam, if this is how you feel when your go through the menopause, then bring on the HRT, as I don't fancy feeling like this all the time     .  Have I missed a post somewhere along the line about hair die, I was looking at mine today thinking it needs doing, am I not supposed to get it done anymore  . I'm sorry that you had the news about your friends, I know it is fantastic for them, and gives hope to everyone but I can understand how hard it must be for you, but don't forget we are all here for you   So please don't feel sad   .

 Welcome back Welshbird     Thanks for the AF dance I hope it gets to works soon  

 to everyone else.
Mel


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Welshbird= was worried, but am glad it was just modem problems. Damned IT is the bane of my life as I try to learn a new computer system to track patients and enter consultations...bah 
Everyone seem to be well on the way, except for me.  

My wheatgrass is starting to sprout already, which is amazing! Just hope it does the trick. I am due my CD21 bloods tomorrow, if anyone is in the clinic can they confirm what ARGC counts as CD1- is it the day your bleeding starts or is the day after if it starts after a certain time. My periods tend to start at 2230hr!! Very confusing, so my bloods may well have been taken on CD4 if they measure it differently.


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi

Mel- thanks for the info on wheatgrass- think I will try it! Holland & Barrett sell a wheatgrass cocktail- will get some tomorrow, it can't do any harm anyway.

Lukey- have fab holiday and lots of baby dancing.

Sam- I can imagine how you must feel with two of your friends announcing their pregnancies especially when they've been having problems too you want so much to be happy for them but feel that yet again, you are left behind. Some of my friends have had 2 kids in the time we've been ttc.  I hate feeling jealous but can't help it! It's just not a nice position to be in.

Nico- you're hair sounds funky! Wish I had the nerve to do something like that. Do you think it's unwise to have highlights while having tx?

Welshbird- nice to have you back. I hope to start again in November.Monitoring cycle now complete so want to have op ASAP so can get back to tx straight away.Will be off work for a while so plenty of time for chatting on here. Yipee.

Hope everyone isn't too miserable with all this rain!!

Lots of Love Gracie xx


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Nell, if your bleeding starts at 2230 then the following day is classed as day 1 at the ARGC. This is what they told me x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Welshbird... welcome back hun! Damn IT eh?

Mel, yep, I've had a funny day too    I feel quite down (or should that be up and down   ).  I really didn't know what to expect.  I still haven't really had any signs of AF  

Nico, your hair sounds so funky.  I'm just not brave enough... I haven't even got enough courage to have a fringe cut back in   

Sam, sorry you feel a bit low after your friends have left    .  I know exactly how you feel hun... one of my best friends started TTC the same time as us, but gave up about a year ago, started a new job and found out she was pregnant 3 weeks in.  that was in June and I still haven't seen her.  It's not that I'm a avoiding her but she still lives in Wales and it's been difficult.  I am so pleased for her but like you I felt alone.  She is due to come down and stay for the weekend with her husband (who is my DH best friend) a few days after the end of my 2ww (if I've worked out my dates right!).  Just remember we're all here for you   and you know how we love to   

Lukey.. have a super fab time.  Enjoy the  

Little Nell, Gracie...... hellooooo there!

K x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Just a quick one as I'm rushing to work (I'm always late    ) but wanted to say the AF dance worked as the   arrived this morning.... yeh!!  D/R scan will be Wednesday.

K xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Well done ktc  

Mine is still no where is sight    unfortunately, I'll have to keep up my AF dance for a bit longer. 

catch you al later
Mel
x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Right now, I am trying to get everyone straight in my head:

Nico - You and me are both on the monitoring cycle.

Ktc/Mel - You are both dr'ing (Well done on AF K  So you're going to be our first to stimm).

Little nel / Lukey - waiting for first appointment.

Gracie - You've just finished monitoring cycle but are now held up for op.

Welshbird - Had first appointment but waiting for AF to start monitoring cycle.  Did you get the immune testing done?  If I get to start IVF now you won't be far behind me - I have my pre-ov scan on 26th cycle but as I have very long cycles don't expect to O for another week after this.  

Is that all correct?  Have I missed anyone?  I hate the getting to know everyone stage of a new thread.  I was posting on my last clinic's thread (ISIS) for so long I could easily remember who's who and where we all were treatment wise without even thinking.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning girls

has any one had the immune test killer cell whatsit done at argc, if so at what point do they do it I am waiting for them to get back to me with a scan date for my monitoring cycle this month, and i think i want to start asap but then I'm having a IM 39  in   2   weeks panic attack..

is any one doing any thing nice this weekend  i'm working sat but have sunday with guy and my dog so a long walk on hampsted heath.

Am i the only one of us in london?, and when is the next one of you going to be in london so we can meet for coffee or wheat grass what ever you fancy   

  nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - I think meeting up for a cup of wheatgrass would be great - the new alcohol for ladies of the ARGC!  My next appointment is on the 26th for my monitoring scan.  I assume they may be quite flexible about when you turn up for scans so I may even be able to change that.  I think the 26th is cd16 and I normally O about cd24.  Do you think that sounds a bit early.

I've just had the immune tests including the natural killer cells and they can be done any day of your cycle but have to be done on a Monday - Thursday between 9 and 12noon (because they have to be shipped to Chicago).  So I would get them done as soon as possible if you are having them.  They said the results would be about 2 weeks.

Sam

PS  Nico - I am 39 in 5 weeks times so know the feeling.  I'm in North Herts.


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam

I had my midcycle scan on day 16 and ovulated on day 18. I thought they did scans a few days prior to ovulation so that does seem a bit early. I would give them a call and just check. They have been good at answering my questions so far. By the way, am so glad you did the wee list- very useful as I too keep on getting confused with everyone. Thanks

gracie x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

got the keys to my new shop today yippee   

so builders in next week and all systems go for big launch party middle of Oct 
and for the record speaking from a hairdressers wife its fine to have your colour done while having TX and when your pregnant Guy is a coulorist (the best) and is also doing a degree on th scalp and all the science of hair as he wants to launch his own product range one day .

got off early to day as i had to get Jacob-Jude from school so i went shopping for new stuff for the health club DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH TRAINERS COST  I have never had a pair in my life I'm still in shock and have not bought any yet Ill see if i can re mortgage and go back when i have more tI'me .... or maybe im just putting of going to the Gym.  

be back later got no wine in the house and feeling a bit twitchy  

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

me again

ARGC just called and i am having mid cycle scan on Tuesday £110 thank you very much......

Are you all having the immune test £780  I'm so scarede about the money and then if i dont have it and it fails what do i do what do i do 

Oh my god its all started and i'm feeling very scard, I think i will be on a short protocol as they said it in our first appointment  

nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nico - I know what you mean about the £780 for the immune tests.  But the way I see it, as far as I am aware, I will then have had every single test or investigation that I can think of that could be treatable.  So there can be no regrets.  It is not just the money for the tests that is scary though.  It's the fact that not every believes in all the diagnosis and yet we may end up spending £000s on treating it.  But if the tests come through and they are negative, I don't think I will feel the money was wasted because I will feel peace of mind of knowing that immune issues are something I can rule out.

Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh new shop...how exciting, do we get to help choose decor??!!
Flying visit, knackered...Hugs to all the LADEEZ


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

had a terrible nite sleep worrying about money and scans blood test and new shop .

now i have a long sat in salon poo poo 

hope you all have a good sat enjoy the weather 

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon all  

Just a quickie I'm currently at the in laws, helping to put up some new guttering, or not as the case maybe     .
I still have no sign of AF, I felt like it when I got up this morning but that has now gone off  

Great news about the new shop Nico  

 to Little Nell, Sam, ktc, Welshbird, Lucky and Gracief
And everyone else.
xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Mel- hope the guttering was ok.
Bad news today- my grandad was found dead in his home- he was 89yrs.   Not sure when the funeral will be but it may well clash with DH coming home for R&R...so lots to sort out.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry 

god bless, I really shoud  know where your dh is but i don't i must have missed that bit.

thinking of you and your family

nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your Grandad.  I hope you are OK.

Sam


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Nell

Am so sorry about your grandad. Hope you are ok.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, it's miserable here today- going out with in-laws for lunch and a few wines. Catch up later.

Lots of love Gracie x


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Nell
Sorry to hear about your Grandad   

Take care hun

Love K xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just lost a post 

DH has been in Iraq and this is our first time together in over 4 months! Mum is pretty cut up about it all, it was her dad.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls 

I just popped on to ask you girls a question but i couldnt help but read little nell's post. i just wanted to say im so sorry about your grandad. it sounds like it was a real shock. i must be really hard for you with your dh away aswell. sending you a   . 

sorry i feel a bit insensitive to ask my question after what i have just read i hope you dont feel offended. 

i just wanted to ask if any of you girls know whether the argc check your fsh at the beginning of every cycle before they let you start. i.e if im planning on starting on day 21 do i have to be around on day 1 of that cycle for them to check my fsh level before they let me begin the d/reg on the day 21? i am trying to plan a holiday around tx which as im sure you all know is a nightmare. ive yet to have my monitoring cycle but have gathered i need to be in the country for the whole of that cycle. 

Thanks girls, take care 

Luc


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Luc

Yes ARGC do test FSH on day 2/3 and they pretty much insist on a monitoring cycle before starting tx. about 10 days after FSH test there will be a midcycle scan before starting d/r on day 21. I know what you mean about planning holidays around tx, it's a nightmare! If in doubt you can always phone them- the girls at ARGC are pretty helpful.

Gracie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Luc,

I'm on my monitoring cycle at the moment and yes I had my FSH day 2 bloods taken.  The only other appointments I have to go for (as far as I understand) are the pre-ov scan and day 21 bloods.

Have you had your FSH tested at the aRGC before?  If so (and it was OK), I wonder if they would let you miss this one.  Reading from their "New Patients - What to Expect" leaflet, it says "we will always require a day 1 (or day 2) hormone profile to include FSH,LH, oestradiol and prolactin "for women who are older and/or have a history of high FSH".

I hope you manage to fit in a holiday somehow.

Sam


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Little Nell, 

I'm so very sorry to hear about your Granddad.  

Take care of yourself.
Love 
Mel
xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

Just wondered what to expect for my £110 scan is it a long wait the legs akimbo  KY jelly and a poke about for a few minits and then thats it ,

Or do you get a chance to talk about what they see I'm going to have the £780 blood test as well , all this on Tuesday at 8am will they see me at 8am or is it all in and wait  

and then I'm off to buck palace for the day an early birthday gift from my Best friend , a little tour and lunch.(not with the queen) just some where nice.

little Nell , I had no idea your DH was so far away how do you sleep at night, are you close by to your mum or not, will you have to travel far for funeral. 
.


I went for a swim to day  and am going again in the morning , have also bought gym cloths today for my induction,  its now or never to loose this weight.    

DH with the boys waching football    

nico XX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nicola- sadly I am based in Germany, my parents live in Devon and my Grandad died in Manchester. All in all, it will be a logistical nightmare. I am ok- he went quick and did not suffer. he did well to get to this age to be honest, all his family died young and he even survived carbon monoxide poisoning a few years back due to a faulty fitted gas fire. My mum is worrying that Gran. Even though she and Grandad divorced over 40 yrs ago, she still talks about him as the love of her life....and they are the same age.
Anyhow, I have work to do in the cellar. DH Gran who died in Holland a month or so ago, her furniture is coming to us until FIL can come over and do a proper sort and sift. The things I take on


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wow i did not know you were in germany. 

sorry for not reading all messages while i was a way. now i have 100s of questions but ill let you get on with your sort out.

but tell me you have lots of friends in Germany not a bunch of young mothers, missing thrie DH's.

lots of love nicola


----------



## buttercup01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi there,

Sorry to crash your thread but just saw this and don't know if you already know but there is another ARGC thread, on part 143 (!!) which is on the ICSI board (although mix of ICSI and IVF ladies).

If any of you want to stop by or have a look, the link is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65523.new#new

Best
Buttercup


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Nicola

I had my midcycle scan last week and was quite amazed at the time the doc spent on it and also what they found out- it was very worthwhile. I went in at 9.30 and was taken about 9.50. While the scanning thing was in me (sorry!) the doc explained everything he was seeing. He said I had a split cervix which, although not serious, was important to know. I had never heard of this before but he said it would make a difference to where and how they put the embryos back. He also found a small endo. cyst which will probably be removed when I have the hysteroscopy. He said everything else was good and was quite happy cos he would expect someone with severe endo to be a bit more problematic. I then got sent for a blood test to check levels (another £60!). 
My immune testing also showed abnormalities which will require extra medication during treatment. 
So whilst it is alot of money, all in all it showed a few things that I never knew about which will affect tx. I suppose I wanted to find something cos then it explains why tx been unsuccessful in the past!

Hope this helps answer your questions x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nicola- fire away  Am taking a break from sorting for a little while to have a cuppa and check my banking statements. Need to get out finances in line if I recall ARGC will get pretty pricey once we get on the ride...


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are having a good day (Little Nell - know yours isn't going to be so great).

Buttercup - thanks for that.

Gracie - If you don't mind me asking, what abnormalities did your immune tests show up and do you know what the treatment will be?

Nicola - I am glad you asked that question because I was wondering the same.  Is there a good time to turn up at the ARGC?  I have heard some people saying they had to queue for hours and when my appointment was booked the nurse seemed to suggest that I turned up at 8.00am and I wonder if that was for a reason.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

gracief

thank you  for answering that for me .

can i also say to you all I am very dyslexic so i find it hard to type some days i got so frustrated that i cant get it all out on the key board which is why i would love to meet you all when you come to London THERE got that out of the way.


little Nell 

your so brave  dealing with the fertility thing and not having  DH about, i know i should go back and read all the posts but  how long has he been away ? when is he back?  
how have you delt with your other TX when he is away ?
how long have you been in germany.

and as for bank statements  i am putting it all on an intrest free credit card and i will deal with it later, my mum has given me £1500 but that will go this week B 4 I have even started IVF

oh god I'm having a panicky attack just thinking about it all with the new shop and every thing.
but 39 next week i just have to do it now.

I am going to be doing my B&B soon to help with my tx so just give me any dates that your in london and we will sort it.

DH just come home from football and his team lost so better give him some love

nico


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam

I thought by turning up after 9 the rush might be over a bit from all the people trying to get to work. Seeing as we didn't need to be anywhere we went at 9.30 and it was pretty quiet. So far I've been 3 times and not had to wait longer than 20 mins. The immune tests showed a high level of one particular type of cell which I never got the name of (but not nk cells). The doc said this could explain implantation failure and miscarriage. I will need to take extra drugs from EC until 3 months pregnant (if I'm lucky enough to get that far), then after that I'll be fine. Will call them and ask what the cells are called.I was pleased they showed something after all that money and also it made me more hopeful that tx could be successful this time.

Gracie x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico,
DH comes back for his R&R on 27 Sep. 
He went away in feb and is back for good (but based in UK) 18 Nov after a 6 month tour.   We did the first IVF before he left Germany summer last year, and I have been over here for 3.5yrs now. DH was with me- kind of- up till Sep last year when he moved to UK. The 2nd one was during the Xmas and New year hols, so he was here for the beginning, the rest was kind of go it alone, until sperm required when DH had to get on a plane to come do the biz and drive me home of course! His boss knew what it was for and was fairly flexible. Hardest part was the ectopic/miscarriage. DH came over for the weekend but had to go back the morning I started to miscarry so I went through all that on my own. Horrible time, and I can only now talk about it without crying like a loon 
I had some money recently from an insurance pay out and, sad as it seems, am due to get a little windfall from my grandad...otherwise the rest will be flexible friend Mr credit card too. I have some money stuffed away, since DH has been away- not going out as much and eating/buying less too so the bank account is looking healthy.
It would be very nice to meet up, although my appt is a longway off yet! I am however in London for a meeting soon, so that may be another date?!


----------



## gracief (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Nell

You are very brave to have dealt with all that on yor own. BFN's and m/c are difficult at the best of times but to go through it all without dh must be a hundred times worse. Still, at least he'll be back soon for good and hopefully will be with you for your next tx. You say he is based in uk in Nov- how much time will he spend in Germany?

Off to bed now.
Gracie  x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Gracie, thanks. DH will be home for Xmas and New year, plus most of Jan 07!   He will be flitting to and from after getting back in Nov and standing down for the hols, as they like to get them back into work, to wind down before sending them on leave.
Night all, me off to bed too...another day, another dollar in the kitty for Nov's appt.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi 

its 5am and Dh has had mwe awake for an hour now snoring  cos he drank too much while waching the football that his team lost thant will teach him.

little nell

thank you for all the info

few more do you consider germany as your home now

where would you like to live...

thats all i promise

off to make tea and back to bed to read ,

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- ooch! My DH used to snore, till he had some fairly drastic surgery...now he has to have drunk a whole lot more before he snores these days. he used to have one of those CPAP machines- so that was romantic to snuggle up to!
I still consider UK my home, as where I work is predominantly Brits and it is like a mini UK where I am. Only if I go out shopping or to eat somewhere do you notice the fact it is a foreign place. It is a clean well ordered country- sometimes a little rigid- but very much into family life *sigh*
Not sure where we will end up, DH is Canadian by birth and we cannot see ourselves retiring in UK full time. Maybe Canada or down under will be an option for us? A lot hangs on what happens with the Nov appt...which is kind of scarey.
Hope you managed to get some sleep again...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanx Nell for answering all my 

i feel i know you a hole lot more now, may be your granddad passing away has left a place for a new life in your family that hopefully you are going to fill .

Hope you all have a good day the best thing about working sat is i never have that Monday feeling as i don't ever ever ever work Mondays and have most Tuesdays off .

1st scan tomorrow 8am should have to leave house by about 7.15 and get tube to baker street.

gots lost to sort out today better get a wiggle on
nico


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Nico - did they tell you 8am too or was that your choice?  I just wonder if they tell everyone to come along at 8.  Good luck with scan and all the rest.

Little Nell - Sorry I am going to add  to Nico's list of question as you have got me interested now.  Does this mean you will stay in Germany while your dh is based in UK or are you moving back?  Will you be staying with family when you come over for treatment or are they not close enough?

I am so relieved to hear that so many of us are having to credit card our treatment.  I was really beginning to think that I was the only one crazy enough to be getting themselves into debt over my longing for a baby.  I mean I know we would all pay ANY amount to get a baby it is just knowing when to draw the line and stop.  This will be my 6th attempt and I am scared I will never be able to stop.  I think to myself this is it and then I find new hope from somewhere.  My dh is the same though I think it will be the financial side that makes him decide we have to stop.

Sam


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi SAM

they said 8am to me  I did not think of asking later as I'm in London, and not a hassle to get there.

what time is yours??

now its your turn SAM   do  you work??  i cant remember

It was nice that some one told us about the argc thred on icsi but i like our small little thred i find it hard to keep up with the few that we have .

I wonder what happened to Janymay who started this whole thing i hope she is OK she was having relationship problems she told me in a pm ..

its so sunny here today hope its like this tomorrow im going to buckingham palace.

nico


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning everyone, 

Nell, so sorry to hear about your Grandad   - when will you know about the funeral?  

Sorry I wasn't around over the wknd - parents came back off holiday, little sis appeared for the wknd and DH did manage to drag his sorry @ss over here so I was bombarded with human company.  Just tried to catch up on all the posts. What a lot of     !!      Lots of info about scans and appts - its all so useful, and I'm getting a better picture of what is going to happen. 

Gracie and Sam you seem to be making lots of progress on the monitoring cycle.  I think this is one of the reasons ARGC do so well - they seem to put a lot of effort into finding out why things won't work before they start tx.  Well, thats my theory   - and why I'll pay more here  

Nico - don't want to be controversial but I was told in no uncertain terms by my last clinic that if I needed highlights done I should do it before tx starts.  I understand that there is perhaps an element of old wives tale involved, and there are whole threads on this subject on FF with lots of people on both sides of the argument, but it was a doctor I spoke to and I feel that if there is the slightest doubt then it is not something I would do.  Especially considering the cost involved, emotionally and financially, for us - whats a few roots!  

Speak to you all later. Must go and shout at plumbers.  Ooh, and we have a moving date - 28th September.  DH has two weeks off before starting new job on Oct 16th and wants to go away    its like trying to explain 'monitoring cycle' to a 5 yr old !!

Love Welshbird x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi welshbird

I think your right about old wife's tails I don't think they tell pregnant woman not to have roots done and my DH has a few clients undergoing cancer and other TX but your right whats a few roots when we all want the same thing 
we can always wear a hat  .

off to do the ironing  I wish that was one of the things the clinic says we cant do while having TX   

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello All,

It always amazes me how much       we do   .

Nico, if it helps at my last clinic they told me not to do any ironing, hoovering washing up etc, during my 2ww so you could extend that to the tx cycle   it's worth a try!!

Little Nell, I hope you are OK and manage to get all your arrangements sorted   . You have had a really rough time haven't you, here is some extra special German 

Welshbird, Congrats on your move date, .  I think our move is about to go down the pan, we are still going to go through with the sale but are likely to have to find a rental until we find somewhere else to buy  

Hi Sam, when I had my scan I was told to come along at 9.00am although I did go in early and didn't have to wait very long at all, although there were loads of people there, I don't think I have ever had to wait more than an hour and that was only when I turned up for my sniffy drugs   .  I know what you mean about not being able to stop, at our last clinic the Dr told up to decide on a number of treatments and stick to it   so we decided on three   and here we are on our 4th!! 
I had dodgy cells show up too (raised NK) and it has been suggested the I have Ivig treatment (another £1600   ) and also steroids, and If the treatment works I may have to have another Ivig, I need a hysteroscopy in the next week or so aswell.

Gracie, I'm glad your scan went well last week, it does some how make you feel better when they find something, at least that way they can work on the problems and give you hope  

ktc, I hope you are well and looking forward to your scan on Wednesday    I still have had no AF although my body certainly feels like it is having one!!

Hi to Lukey and everyone else too.
Mel
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey= forget who asked, but I will be here in Germany till next summer. My parents live in Devon, so not really convenient for London but DH will be based near Guildford so I can commute in for the day as required or.. I have access to B&B (Nico may regret offering!) or... there is a cheapish hotel near Marble arch I can use as I get a military reduction. Once it starts proper I will probably commute in daily and then book into B&B or hotel as it gets near to ER/EC. Too many variable as yet.
No decision on funeral yet, unsure if there will be autopsy and how long it will take to sort out. 
Mel- hope the move is not really down the pan, how annoying. Only good thing with renting is it does open up the options of waiting for just the right house to come along.
Welshbird- I laughed at the 5yr old gag...men just don't get it do they eh?
Sam- the credit card got a bashing earlier this year, so adding IVF to it is nothing new!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68397.0


----------

